# CARNALES UNIDOS ANNUAL CAR SHOW



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

i'm boycotting :uh:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by B DOG_@Jul 23 2008, 09:53 PM~11164664
> *i'm boycotting  :uh:
> *


you would :twak: 

from my front yard this year :biggrin:


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jul 23 2008, 09:56 PM~11164699
> *you would :twak:
> 
> from my front yard this year :biggrin:
> *


yep, i'm bringing a tent and picket signs.


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by B DOG_@Jul 23 2008, 09:58 PM~11164716
> *yep, i'm bringing a tent and picket signs.
> *


 :buttkick:


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

MAJESTICS WILL BE THERE.......GOOD SHOW :thumbsup:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OG LIL ABEL_@Jul 23 2008, 11:24 PM~11165409
> *MAJESTICS WILL BE THERE.......GOOD SHOW :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

U KNOW











WILL BE THERE  


I ALSO NEED A VENDOR BOOTH


----------



## TINO'G' (Jun 17, 2007)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TINO'G'_@Jul 24 2008, 09:35 AM~11167491
> *TTT :biggrin:
> *



wuz up Tino how u been homie


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

*You know we will be there...!!*


----------



## 51 chevy (Dec 31, 2007)

you no bakersfield classic dreams will be there with there bombitas


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jul 24 2008, 07:46 AM~11166698
> *U KNOW
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: 

YOU GOT IT JESS


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 51 chevy_@Jul 24 2008, 06:14 PM~11171846
> *you no bakersfield classic dreams will be there with there bombitas
> *


WE KNOW HAS CLASSIC DREAM C.C. ROLLS :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@Jul 24 2008, 10:10 AM~11167803
> *You know we will be there...!!
> 
> 
> ...


C-DRO .....WUT UP MY NUK....READY FOR THE SOFTBALL GAME :0


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

cover 1 of 2 Issue 3









cover 2 of 2 Issue 3


















1760 Airline Highway Suite F-113
Hollister, CA 95023

Paypal: [email protected]

don't forget to visit us at Impalas Magazine Website


you can check out last years Carnales Unidos show in our Premier Issue...


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Jul 24 2008, 07:14 PM~11172371
> *cover 1 of 2 Issue 3
> 
> 
> ...


*THANX TO TORO AND THE REST OF THE IMPALA MAGAZINE FAMILY FOR THEIR SUPPORT AT OUR SHOW LAST YEAR....SEE YOU THIS YEAR :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: *


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jul 24 2008, 08:17 PM~11172416
> *THANX TO TORO AND THE REST OF THE IMPALA MAGAZINE FAMILY FOR THEIR SUPPORT AT OUR SHOW LAST YEAR....SEE YOU THIS YEAR :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks for having us there bro....and remember to save some menudo for me..heheheh


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Jul 24 2008, 07:21 PM~11172443
> *thanks for having us there bro....and remember to save some menudo for me..heheheh
> *


COME ON TORO...YOU KNOW I TREAT EVERYONE 1ST CLASS,,,WAS THAT MENUDO BOMB LAST YEAR OR WUT DOG?


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jul 24 2008, 07:34 PM~11172588
> *COME ON TORO...YOU KNOW I TREAT EVERYONE 1ST CLASS,,,WAS THAT MENUDO BOMB LAST YEAR OR WUT DOG?
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jul 24 2008, 06:55 PM~11172163
> *C-DRO .....WUT UP MY NUK....READY FOR THE SOFTBALL GAME :0
> *


*I bet as ready as you are...!!!* :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@Jul 24 2008, 11:11 PM~11174702
> *I bet as ready as you are...!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :yes:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jul 24 2008, 07:34 PM~11172588
> *COME ON TORO...YOU KNOW I TREAT EVERYONE 1ST CLASS,,,WAS THAT MENUDO BOMB LAST YEAR OR WUT DOG?
> *





I NO MEMBER


----------



## TINO'G' (Jun 17, 2007)




----------



## MARIACHI LOCO 53 (Mar 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by B DOG_@Jul 23 2008, 08:53 PM~11164664
> *i'm boycotting  :uh:
> *


I'M WITH THIS GUY! :werd:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARIACHI LOCO 53_@Jul 25 2008, 01:09 PM~11178550
> *I'M WITH THIS GUY! :werd:
> *


after wut you just did ,,i would quit the game :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jul 25 2008, 09:54 AM~11177092
> *I NO MEMBER
> *


chale homie.....i got you this year :biggrin:


----------



## Mr. Monte Carlo (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jul 24 2008, 05:55 PM~11172163
> *C-DRO .....WUT UP MY NUK....READY FOR THE SOFTBALL GAME :0
> *


of course he is they have me on the team


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Monte Carlo_@Jul 25 2008, 06:14 PM~11180692
> *of course he is they have me on the team
> *


c-dro said they traded you for a 12 pack :dunno: wut he said :0


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jul 25 2008, 10:26 PM~11182175
> *c-dro said they traded you for a 12 pack :dunno: wut he said :0
> *


*and a book of stamps..? 

where having our next meeting at the batting cages... *:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MARIACHI LOCO 53 (Mar 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@Jul 25 2008, 10:31 PM~11182396
> *and a book of stamps..?
> 
> where having our next meeting at the batting cages... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Hey Sidro , if i were you , i wouldnt go to the cages , they might confuse u for a bat! :thumbsup:


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARIACHI LOCO 53_@Jul 25 2008, 11:44 PM~11182437
> *Hey Sidro , if i were you , i wouldnt go to the cages , they might confuse u for a bat! :thumbsup:
> *


*somebody has been sippin on the *


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARIACHI LOCO 53_@Jul 25 2008, 11:44 PM~11182437
> *Hey Sidro , if i were you , i wouldnt go to the cages , they might confuse u for a bat! :thumbsup:
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Mr. Monte Carlo (Sep 3, 2005)

im the A-ROD of Latin world, they cant never let me go


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

ill be there fosho servin me up some chumps!


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Jul 26 2008, 11:37 PM~11188086
> *ill be there fosho servin me up some chumps!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

:0


----------



## Shortdog93 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jul 24 2008, 07:46 AM~11166698
> *U KNOW
> 
> 
> ...



i will take the one on the left and the one on the right..thank you!


----------



## bigjoe62 (Aug 23, 2007)

ttt


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jul 25 2008, 04:58 PM~11180265
> *chale homie.....i got you this year :biggrin:
> *




:thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by B DOG_@Jul 23 2008, 09:58 PM~11164716
> *yep, i'm bringing a tent and picket signs.
> *


 :angry:


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## cadyillac (Jul 9, 2006)

we will be there UCE kern county


----------



## TINO'G' (Jun 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigjoe62_@Jul 27 2008, 06:06 PM~11191437
> *ttt
> *


what up big joe welcome to layitlow :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

Hope to make it this year :biggrin:


----------



## groupebks (Jul 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@Jul 24 2008, 10:10 AM~11167803
> *You know we will be there...!!
> 
> 
> ...



ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh u will huh lolol


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by groupebks_@Jul 28 2008, 01:03 PM~11197779
> *ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh u will huh lolol
> *


*Sure will.... Harvey, Shod and the carnales family havent fucked us outta money....... atleast if they do, I know where they live...!!* :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TINO'G'_@Jul 28 2008, 12:07 PM~11197161
> *what up big joe welcome to layitlow :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@Jul 28 2008, 01:43 PM~11198146
> *Sure will.... Harvey, Shod and the carnales family havent fucked us outta money....... atleast if they do, I know where they live...!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 hno: :ugh:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

^^^


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

did I mention













will be there :cheesy:


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

see you there! :biggrin: UCE KC


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jul 29 2008, 01:57 PM~11207732
> *did I mention
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship:


----------



## gordolw4life (Jan 3, 2008)

SEE NOW THIS A SHOW NO ONE TALK'S SHIT ABOUT WHAT'S CARNALES UNIDOS CAN'T WAIT TO KICK YOUR ASS SUNDAY IN THE SOFTBALL GAME IT'S ON SHOD :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gordolw4life_@Jul 29 2008, 09:12 PM~11211868
> *SEE NOW THIS A SHOW NO ONE TALK'S SHIT ABOUT WHAT'S CARNALES UNIDOS CAN'T WAIT TO KICK YOUR ASS SUNDAY IN THE SOFTBALL GAME IT'S ON SHOD :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


OH ITS ON ...MY BROTHA....AND DONT BLINK YOU MIGHT MISS MY HOMERUNS :0 :0


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jul 29 2008, 09:22 PM~11211979
> *OH ITS ON ...MY BROTHA....AND DONT BLINK YOU MIGHT MISS MY HOTDOG RUNS :0  :0
> *


FIXTED IT...!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)

I'm just wondering whats going to happen when Shod tries to round second base and he falls cuz he cant breathe. Who's going to step up and give him mouth to mouth cuz it aint going to be me, oh dragon breath Shod. :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chrysler300_@Jul 29 2008, 10:59 PM~11212697
> *I'm just wondering whats going to happen when Shod tries to round second base and he falls cuz he cant breathe. Who's going to step up and give him mouth to mouth cuz it aint going to be me, oh dragon breath Shod. :biggrin:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chrysler300_@Jul 29 2008, 10:59 PM~11212697
> *I'm just wondering whats going to happen when Shod tries to round second base and he falls cuz he cant breathe. Who's going to step up and give him mouth to mouth cuz it aint going to be me, oh dragon breath Shod. :biggrin:
> *


*LIAR..... U AND SHOD ALWAYS GIVE EACH OTHER MOUTH TO MOUTH.....*


----------



## Mr. Monte Carlo (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@Jul 30 2008, 06:46 AM~11214028
> *LIAR..... U AND SHOD ALWAYS GIVE EACH OTHER MOUTH TO MOUTH.....
> 
> 
> ...



we"ve got proof ladies & gentlemen :0


----------



## MARIACHI LOCO 53 (Mar 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chrysler300_@Jul 29 2008, 09:59 PM~11212697
> *I'm just wondering whats going to happen when Shod tries to round second base and he falls cuz he cant breathe. Who's going to step up and give him mouth to mouth cuz it aint going to be me, oh dragon breath Shod. :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARIACHI LOCO 53_@Jul 30 2008, 10:02 AM~11214874
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


wut are you laughing @ JEWFRO :0 :0


----------



## MARIACHI LOCO 53 (Mar 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jul 30 2008, 05:47 PM~11219582
> *wut are you laughing @ JEWFRO :0  :0
> *


 :wow: :scrutinize:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARIACHI LOCO 53_@Jul 30 2008, 08:16 PM~11220285
> *:wow:  :scrutinize:
> *


no jodies :tears: you ready for the weekend homie :cheesy:


----------



## MARIACHI LOCO 53 (Mar 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jul 30 2008, 07:53 PM~11220642
> *no jodies :tears: you ready for the weekend homie :cheesy:
> *










HOMIE I'M READY!!


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARIACHI LOCO 53_@Jul 30 2008, 09:27 PM~11221007
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 bout time


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jul 31 2008, 08:30 AM~11223417
> *ttt
> *


X2 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## gordolw4life (Jan 3, 2008)

X3 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

X4 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

CHECK IT OUT


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jul 31 2008, 10:54 PM~11231289
> *CHECK IT OUT
> 
> 
> *


NICE :thumbsup: :thumbsup: UP UNTIL THEY SHOWED ROBERTS CAR :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: 
\/
\/
\/
\/
\/
\/
\/
LOL.... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j3wAo-95x6k


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@Jul 31 2008, 11:09 PM~11231383
> *NICE  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  UP UNTIL THEY SHOWED ROBERTS CAR :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> \/
> \/
> ...


 :werd:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

TTT


----------



## MARIACHI LOCO 53 (Mar 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Aug 1 2008, 09:56 PM~11239618
> *TTT
> *


What up Nukka! :wave: Ready to kick some butt on the softball diamond @ the BPN? Just dont fall on purpose so that you can try to get some mouth to mouth :barf:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARIACHI LOCO 53_@Aug 1 2008, 11:07 PM~11239664
> *What up Nukka! :wave: Ready to kick some butt on the softball diamond @ the BPN? Just dont fall on purpose so that you can try to get some mouth to mouth :barf:
> *


 :scrutinize: :nono:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jul 31 2008, 10:54 PM~11231289
> *CHECK IT OUT
> 
> 
> *


   :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Aug 2 2008, 07:45 AM~11240806
> *    :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

T
T
T
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STKN209_@Aug 2 2008, 11:29 PM~11245208
> *T
> T
> T
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

TTT


----------



## gorGEOus94 (Sep 27, 2006)

:yes: Shod, post the flyer already!!!


----------



## 51 chevy (Dec 31, 2007)

where are the fliers


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gorGEOus94_@Aug 5 2008, 12:26 AM~11262348
> *:yes: Shod, post the flyer already!!!
> *


I DID!!!

OH SHIT I DIDNT....GIMME A COUPLE  hno:


----------



## 82fleet (Nov 3, 2006)

TTMFT :biggrin:


----------



## stitchtcm (Aug 6, 2008)

Hey everyone,

I was wondering if I could come out to the show and show my vehicle. Now, please don't laugh to hard, lol, but I drive a 2006 Scion xB. I don't know if your show is open to all vehicles or just certain ones. But I am very interested in coming out and showing support to local Bakersfield Car Clubs. So, please just let me know.

Thank you,

Thomas McKie
Bakersfield, Ca.


----------



## groupebks (Jul 1, 2005)

GROUPE BKS JUST FOR U SHOD


----------



## MARIACHI LOCO 53 (Mar 12, 2008)

:wave: What up Alex!


----------



## groupebks (Jul 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARIACHI LOCO 53_@Aug 6 2008, 03:36 PM~11276869
> *:wave: What up Alex!
> *



WHATS COOKING !!!


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by groupebks_@Aug 6 2008, 03:43 PM~11276937
> *WHATS COOKING !!!
> *


 :0 LETS COOK!!! :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stitchtcm_@Aug 6 2008, 02:57 PM~11276570
> *Hey everyone,
> 
> I was wondering if I could come out to the show and show my vehicle.  Now, please don't laugh to hard, lol, but I drive a 2006 Scion xB.  I don't know if your show is open to all vehicles or just certain ones.  But I am very interested in coming out and showing support to local Bakersfield Car Clubs.  So, please just let me know.
> ...


ITS AN OPEN SHOW,,COME ON THROUGH AND BRING YOUR FRIENDS AND FAMILY


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Aug 6 2008, 04:50 PM~11277544
> *ITS AN OPEN SHOW,,COME ON THROUGH AND BRING YOUR FRIENDS AND FAMILY
> *


i believe there some pt cruisers there last year?


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by B DOG_@Aug 6 2008, 04:51 PM~11277561
> *i believe there some pt cruisers there last year?
> *


18 :biggrin:


----------



## SupremeAir (Feb 20, 2005)

New Crowds going hopefully it doesnt rain


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SupremeAir_@Aug 6 2008, 05:28 PM~11277935
> *New Crowds going hopefully it doesnt rain
> 
> 
> ...


x2 hno: hno:


----------



## MARIACHI LOCO 53 (Mar 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Aug 6 2008, 03:52 PM~11277580
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: Chichis Christ!


----------



## El Lechero (Jan 11, 2008)

:worship: Hail to the ChiChis


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El Lechero_@Aug 7 2008, 04:45 PM~11287418
> *:worship: Hail to the ChiChis
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Aug 6 2008, 04:52 PM~11277580
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 51 chevy (Dec 31, 2007)

where is the flier?


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OG LIL ABEL_@Aug 7 2008, 06:17 PM~11288275
> *:biggrin:
> *


how you do in Portland


----------



## Tejano lowrider (Sep 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jul 23 2008, 09:39 PM~11164535
> *Well it's that time of year again to announce our annual car show..But first i would just like to thank all the Clubs,Solo Riders, and Vendors and all the Homies from L.I.L. that supported us in the past. Hope to see you again.
> 
> THIS YEAR WE WILL BE HAVING IT AT THE KERN COUNTY FAIRGROUND IN BAKERSFIELD, CALI ON THE SUNDAY OF OCT.26TH .....
> ...



Hope u have a fantastic show,used to live in Bakers close to La Mont back in 1968


----------



## O.G.RIDER (Jul 24, 2002)

WELL BE THERE 4 SURE.
4 VOLUME 21 AND ILL HAVE THAT BUY VEGAS SUPER SHOW. 


WELL HERE IT IS PEOPLE FINALLY.  
10 GREAT SHOW'S ALL KINDS OF HOPPING CONTEST. 3 UNBELIEVABLE
BIKINI CONTEST :0 , THE GIRLS HAVE GONE TOTALY WILD :biggrin: .
3 1/2 HOURS LONG NONE STOP CHICANO HIP HOP MUSIC.  
THIS IS ONE OF THE BEST EVER IF NOT THE BEST DVD WE HAVE EVER PUT OUT  .
YOU HAVE TO CHECK THIS ONE OUT FOR SURE,  
NONE STOP ACTION CAR CLUB INTERVIEWS  
SHOUT OUTS AND TONS OF HOT BABE'S. :biggrin: 
O.G.RIDER HAS BROUGHT IT TO YOU LIKE NOBODY ELSE HAS BEFORE. :0 
OH WE HAVE A TWO SIDED COVER IN A ULTRA CLEAR CASE, 
NOBODY ELSE HAS THAT EITHER. :0 
ALL THE PICS ON THIS DVD ARE SHOW'S WE FILMED HERE IN THIS DVD.  



















JUST GOT TO KNOW , DO YOU LIKE IT. !!!!!  :biggrin:


----------



## O.G.RIDER (Jul 24, 2002)

THIS IS ONE OF THE LAST BEST SHOWS OF THE SEASON, 
I GO EVERY YEAR AND IT GET BETTER EVERY YEAR.
CANT WAIT 4 THIS ONE EITHER. DONT MISS IT.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

GET DOWN CARNALES UNIDOS!!


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@Aug 8 2008, 09:00 AM~11292780
> *GET DOWN CARNALES UNIDOS!!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by O.G.RIDER_@Aug 8 2008, 05:59 AM~11291851
> *THIS IS ONE OF THE LAST BEST SHOWS OF THE SEASON,
> I GO EVERY YEAR AND IT GET BETTER EVERY YEAR.
> CANT WAIT 4 THIS ONE EITHER. DONT MISS IT.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

SEPT. 7TH CHOLO DJ FUNDRAISER
WIENERSCHNITZEL'S
4229 WOODRUFF
LAKEWOOD CS. 90713
ROLL IN 7-10AM
SHOW TIME 10-4PM
CARS $15 DONATION
MOTORCYCLES/BIKES $10 DONATION
RAFFLES,TROPHIES FOOD
100% OF ALL PROCEEDS TO GO TO LEGAL EXPENSES
GRACIAS TO ALL IN ADVANCE, EVEN TO THE HATERS.


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@Aug 9 2008, 11:56 AM~11301105
> *SEPT. 7TH CHOLO DJ FUNDRAISER
> WIENERSCHNITZEL'S
> 4229 WOODRUFF
> ...


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by O.G.RIDER_@Aug 8 2008, 05:57 AM~11291844
> *WELL BE THERE 4 SURE.
> 4 VOLUME 21 AND ILL HAVE THAT BUY VEGAS SUPER SHOW.
> WELL HERE IT IS PEOPLE FINALLY.
> ...


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Aug 9 2008, 10:44 PM~11304322
> *
> *


sorry meant :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Aug 9 2008, 10:45 PM~11304328
> *sorry meant :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


YEA RIGHT... :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

:nicoderm: WHAT UP SHOD? I JUST MIGHT GO CHECK OUT THE SHOW. IF I GET THE DAY OFF. uffin:


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

TTT


----------



## 51 chevy (Dec 31, 2007)

where are the fliers?


----------



## MARIACHI LOCO 53 (Mar 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 51 chevy_@Aug 11 2008, 05:18 PM~11318273
> *where are the fliers?
> *


We will try to have the flier posted up 2nite


----------



## ls1mastermind (Jul 1, 2007)

i'll be there hopefully there will be a muscle car class this year..


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MARIACHI LOCO 53_@Aug 11 2008, 06:38 PM~11318500
> *We will try to have the flier posted up 2nite
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

ITS TO NIGHT WHERE IS THE FLYER ?


----------



## MARIACHI LOCO 53 (Mar 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Aug 12 2008, 07:09 PM~11328786
> *ITS TO NIGHT WHERE IS THE FLYER ?
> *


 :twak: BITCHHHHHH! I SAID WE WILL TRY!


----------



## PHATT BOY (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MARIACHI LOCO 53_@Aug 12 2008, 08:34 PM~11328990
> *:twak: BITCHHHHHH!  I SAID WE WILL TRY!
> *


 :0


----------



## LsMoReNa (Jul 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 12 2008, 08:41 PM~11329058
> *:0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARIACHI LOCO 53_@Aug 12 2008, 08:34 PM~11328990
> *:twak: BITCHHHHHH!  I SAID WE WILL TRY!
> *


:0 :biggrin: :dunno:


----------



## MARIACHI LOCO 53 (Mar 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MARIACHI LOCO 53_@Aug 12 2008, 07:34 PM~11328990
> *:twak: BITCHHHHHH!  I SAID WE WILL TRY!
> *


----------



## PHATT BOY (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LsMoReNa_@Aug 12 2008, 08:45 PM~11329102
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

hey wheres the flier?

post it already :angry:


----------



## MARIACHI LOCO 53 (Mar 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Aug 12 2008, 07:54 PM~11329211
> *hey wheres the flier?
> 
> post it already  :angry:
> ...


 :scrutinize:


----------



## 82fleet (Nov 3, 2006)

SUP FELLAS :biggrin:


----------



## MARIACHI LOCO 53 (Mar 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 82fleet_@Aug 12 2008, 08:27 PM~11329722
> * SUP FELLAS :biggrin:
> *


What up Homie :biggrin:


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARIACHI LOCO 53+Aug 12 2008, 08:34 PM~11328990-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


u guys have been missing your anger management classes???


----------



## MARIACHI LOCO 53 (Mar 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by B DOG_@Aug 12 2008, 08:46 PM~11330008
> *u guys have been missing your anger management classes???
> *


 :buttkick: :twak: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## DETACHED (Mar 13, 2006)

my lil girls birthday sorry guys wont be there hope its a good show


----------



## MARIACHI LOCO 53 (Mar 12, 2008)

TTT


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 12 2008, 08:41 PM~11329058
> *:0
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 12 2008, 08:41 PM~11329058
> *:0
> *


 :buttkick: :buttkick: TIME


----------



## TINO'G' (Jun 17, 2007)

Flyer?????? We don't need no stinking flyer..


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TINO'G'_@Aug 13 2008, 03:05 PM~11335710
> *Flyer?????? We don't need no stinking flyer..
> *


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TINO'G'_@Aug 13 2008, 03:05 PM~11335710
> *Flyer?????? We don't need no stinking flyer..
> *





:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PHATT BOY (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@Aug 13 2008, 01:47 PM~11334994
> *:buttkick:  :buttkick: TIME
> *


KEEP IT UP PUTO







LOL...............


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0QclkKBkF50


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l4DUWEVfkIQ


----------



## PHATT BOY (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Aug 13 2008, 08:10 PM~11338247
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l4DUWEVfkIQ
> *


A SCOOBY I OWN THAT PHONE AND YOU CANT GET THE CHANNELS HERE IN BAKERSFIELD ONLY LA AND OTHER BIG CITYS IF YOU GOT VERIZON I'LL SALE IT 2 YOU :biggrin:


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

Naw I got. The I phone AT&T


----------



## PHATT BOY (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Aug 13 2008, 09:17 PM~11339028
> *Naw I got. The I phone AT&T
> *


THEY BOTH SUCK LOL.......


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

ooooook


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Aug 13 2008, 07:57 PM~11338133
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0QclkKBkF50
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 13 2008, 08:14 PM~11338289
> *A SCOOBY I OWN THAT PHONE AND YOU CANT GET THE CHANNELS HERE IN BAKERSFIELD ONLY LA AND OTHER BIG CITYS IF YOU GOT VERIZON I'LL SALE IT 2 YOU :biggrin:
> *


 MAS PUTO PHATT BOY :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## PHATT BOY (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@Aug 13 2008, 10:47 PM~11339859
> *MAS PUTO PHATT BOY :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

:buttkick: PHATT BOY :0 :0


----------



## PHATT BOY (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@Aug 13 2008, 10:56 PM~11339922
> *:buttkick: PHATT BOY :0  :0
> *


JULIO


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Aug 13 2008, 03:15 PM~11335800
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :uh: :uh: 

jess ...i see you got new shoes :0


----------



## 82fleet (Nov 3, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Aug 14 2008, 07:43 AM~11341394
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> 
> jess ...i see you got new shoes :0
> *




yes I'm saving my old ones so when I stick my foot up the denver brocos ass :biggrin:


----------



## MARIACHI LOCO 53 (Mar 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Aug 14 2008, 09:44 AM~11342720
> *yes I'm saving my old ones so when I stick my foot up the denver brocos ass  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Aug 14 2008, 10:44 AM~11342720
> *yes I'm saving my old ones so when I stick my foot up the denver brocos ass  :biggrin:
> *


 :nono: :rant:


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

no flyer


----------



## 51 chevy (Dec 31, 2007)

tell harvey reyes to post up flier?


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

http://www.webridestv.com/showvideo.aspx?video=116065


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

http://www.webridestv.com/showvideo.aspx?video=118687


----------



## MARIACHI LOCO 53 (Mar 12, 2008)

Shod, where is the flier u were going to put up?


----------



## bigjoe62 (Aug 23, 2007)

> *Shod, where is the flier u were going to put up? *


x2


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 51 chevy_@Aug 14 2008, 06:07 PM~11346593
> *tell harvey reyes to post up flier?
> *


1st you have got to show him how to use the computer :0 

then ????? :uh:


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Aug 14 2008, 09:01 PM~11348310
> *1st you have got to show him how to use the computer :0
> 
> then ????? :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

> 1st you have got to show him how to use the computer :0
> 
> :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## gorGEOus94 (Sep 27, 2006)

Sup foohs!! Can someone please post the [email protected]#$% flyer?! You know Harvey don't know how to do that shit!


----------



## MARIACHI LOCO 53 (Mar 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 51 chevy_@Aug 14 2008, 05:07 PM~11346593
> *tell harvey reyes to post up flier?
> *


Thats like Harvey returning your call within 48hrs! Its impossible :nosad:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARIACHI LOCO 53_@Aug 15 2008, 12:28 PM~11352444
> *Thats like Harvey returning your call within 48hrs! Its impossible :nosad:
> *


it is possible :nono: 

just not for him :0 :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

:cheesy: ttt


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

CARNALES UNIDOS :wave: :wave:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@Aug 16 2008, 04:43 PM~11360705
> *CARNALES UNIDOS :wave:  :wave:
> *


wut up HOMEBOY :biggrin:


----------



## JBug68 (Oct 17, 2005)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Aug 14 2008, 01:37 PM~11344305
> *:nono:  :rant:
> *





:biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Aug 17 2008, 08:07 AM~11363863
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## MARIACHI LOCO 53 (Mar 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@Aug 17 2008, 02:17 PM~11365957
> *:thumbsup:
> *


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Aug 17 2008, 01:36 PM~11365540
> *
> 
> 
> ...




bout time :biggrin: 



hey I had Martin The Hitman announce the show, but he wants 1 of those jerseys u guys were wearinf at da show :biggrin: 



don't forget my menudo for the show


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

hey I want in on the menudo toooooooooooo


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Aug 18 2008, 01:20 PM~11373290
> *hey I want in on the menudo toooooooooooo
> *



Bigshod and little Umpa ate all last year :angry:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Aug 18 2008, 01:22 PM~11373306
> *Bigshod and little Umpa ate all last year  :angry:
> *


pic or it didnt happen :0


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Aug 18 2008, 01:33 PM~11373397
> *pic or it didnt happen :0
> *



is on the IMPALAS mag :cheesy: 


u member :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Aug 18 2008, 01:48 PM~11373546
> *is on the IMPALAS mag  :cheesy:
> u member  :biggrin:
> *


 :no: hno:


----------



## PANIC-5150 (Feb 8, 2008)

ILL BE THERE FOR SHO MAJESTICS REPASENTING


----------



## MARIACHI LOCO 53 (Mar 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PANIC-5150_@Aug 18 2008, 02:20 PM~11374530
> *ILL BE THERE FOR SHO MAJESTICS REPASENTING
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PANIC-5150_@Aug 18 2008, 03:20 PM~11374530
> *ILL BE THERE FOR SHO MAJESTICS REPASENTING
> *


*BIG ''M''* ALWAYS COMES THROUGH


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

so does the big N


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Aug 18 2008, 08:35 PM~11377569
> *so does the big N
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

*BIG ''N''*


----------



## MARIACHI LOCO 53 (Mar 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Aug 18 2008, 07:35 PM~11377569
> *so does the big N
> *


What up Scooby :wave:


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

Brown Persuasion will be there representing Stockton... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STKN209_@Aug 19 2008, 02:02 PM~11383984
> *Brown Persuasion will be there representing Stockton... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


THE ''209'' REPRESENTING :biggrin: :biggrin: 

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## gordolw4life (Jan 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Aug 18 2008, 08:35 PM~11377569
> *so does the big N
> *


SO DOES THE BIG "L W" 4 life


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by B DOG+Jul 23 2008, 09:53 PM~11164664-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


support the boycot 

:scrutinize:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by B DOG_@Aug 19 2008, 05:46 PM~11386283
> *support the boycot
> 
> :scrutinize:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gordolw4life_@Aug 19 2008, 05:35 PM~11386158
> *SO DOES THE BIG ORLD ALWAYS SHOWING LOVE
> 
> :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:*


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Aug 18 2008, 01:48 PM~11373546
> *is on the IMPALAS mag  :cheesy:
> u member  :biggrin:
> *












:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## LINDSAY BOI (Nov 30, 2007)

559 KUSTOMZ WILL BE THERE..........
THIS SHOW IS ALWAYS A GREAT TURNOUT,BESIDES
THE LITTLE RAIN LAST YEAR,WE WERE STILL OUT THERE SUPPORTING
THE BENEFITS...........SEE YOU ALL IN OCTOBER


----------



## MARIACHI LOCO 53 (Mar 12, 2008)

TTT


----------



## 51 chevy (Dec 31, 2007)

a little rain wont hurt will just roll windows up when it stops just roll them down classic dreams in the house c d


----------



## manus91 (Aug 21, 2008)

GOOD SHOWWW!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## LINDSAY BOI (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 51 chevy_@Aug 20 2008, 06:04 PM~11397274
> *a little rain wont hurt will just roll windows up when it stops just roll them down classic dreams in the house c d
> *


THATS WHAT IM TALKIN ABOUT BRO.....THATS WHAT WE
HAD TO DO LAST YEAR,BUT PEOPLE STILL CAME OUT.....
HOPEFULLY THIS YEAR ALL THE COCHINAS WILL COME OUT :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## gordolw4life (Jan 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Aug 19 2008, 07:35 PM~11387381
> *OH !!!!!
> 
> ORLD ALWAYS SHOWING LOVE
> ...


YOU KNOW


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LINDSAY BOI_@Aug 20 2008, 07:33 PM~11397520
> *THATS WHAT IM TALKIN ABOUT BRO.....THATS WHAT WE
> HAD TO DO LAST YEAR,BUT PEOPLE STILL CAME OUT.....
> HOPEFULLY THIS YEAR ALL THE COCHINAS WILL COME OUT :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :yes: :yes: 

THATS WUT IM TALKIN ABOUT


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

:biggrin: M :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OG LIL ABEL_@Aug 20 2008, 10:23 PM~11399287
> *:biggrin: M :biggrin:
> *


SUP ABEL,,HOW IS ''D'' TOWN :biggrin:


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Aug 20 2008, 10:26 PM~11399321
> *SUP ABEL,,HOW IS ''D'' TOWN :biggrin:
> *


UKNOW :biggrin: SUNNY SKYS AND LOTS OF CRIME


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)




----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OG LIL ABEL_@Aug 20 2008, 10:46 PM~11399532
> *UKNOW  :biggrin: SUNNY SKYS AND LOTS OF CRIME
> *


 :0 VERY TRUE


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

BIG UCE KC WILL BE THERE :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PHATT BOY (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@Aug 21 2008, 03:26 PM~11404859
> *BIG UCE KC WILL BE THERE :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


X2 :yes: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@Aug 21 2008, 03:26 PM~11404859
> *BIG UCE KC WILL BE THERE :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jtsGjHS313k


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

Damn Alex G djing... How you get that fool to do it? He dont ever do public stuff anymore... LOL I cant wait... 

Alex G!
Violator All Star Dj's
W O R L D W I D E
Sirius Satellite Radio


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Aug 21 2008, 05:28 PM~11405880
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jtsGjHS313k
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by alexg1200_@Aug 22 2008, 09:48 AM~11411136
> *Damn Alex G djing... How you get that fool to do it? He dont ever do public stuff anymore... LOL I cant wait...
> 
> Alex G!
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 WHOOOOO!!!!!

:roflmao: 

SUP ALEX :biggrin:


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Aug 22 2008, 03:56 PM~11414481
> *:0  :0  :0 WHOOOOO!!!!!
> 
> :roflmao:
> ...


Shillllllin, I called you Wednesday before the races. IM ready to go just waiting for the show day to roll in... You shocked to see me on here. I been keeping up with the low lows... IM picking up a Monte this weekend. You know dj's and business men need to have low lows.. Talk to you soon....
Alex G!
Violator All Star Dj's
W O R L D W I D E
Sirius Satellite Radio


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by alexg1200_@Aug 22 2008, 06:45 PM~11415228
> *Shillllllin, I called you Wednesday before the races. IM ready to go just waiting for the show day to roll in... You shocked to see me on here. I been keeping up with the low lows... IM picking up a Monte this weekend. You know dj's and business men need to have low lows..  Talk to you soon....
> Alex G!
> Violator All Star Dj's
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

:wave: :wave: bigshod


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@Aug 22 2008, 07:29 PM~11415589
> *:wave:  :wave: bigshod
> *


WUT UP DOGG,,,BEERS ARE FLOWIN,,,WUTS UP FOR THE WEEKEND?


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

wut up :biggrin:


----------



## gorGEOus94 (Sep 27, 2006)

Sup fellas? Cant wait for our show date to come up!! Im looking forward to hosting a bad ass show! :thumbsup:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gorGEOus94_@Aug 23 2008, 09:59 PM~11422194
> *Sup fellas? Cant wait for our show date to come up!! Im looking forward to hosting a bad ass show! :thumbsup:
> *


I AGREE WITH YOU 110% MICK.... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bigjoe62 (Aug 23, 2007)




----------



## TINO'G' (Jun 17, 2007)




----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

sup tino :biggrin:


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

this will be the first show it goes to compete.


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Aug 25 2008, 08:02 PM~11437389
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wats up Scooby u change the interior yet?


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

:scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TINO'G' (Jun 17, 2007)

Congrats on the big win


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Aug 26 2008, 02:19 PM~11443702
> *
> 
> 
> ...


you bringing her jess


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Aug 26 2008, 02:19 PM~11443702
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Aug 26 2008, 06:12 PM~11445684
> *:worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## bigjoe62 (Aug 23, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

ttt :cheesy:


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

Ok since I manage an A/V company for the DoubleTree Hotel here in Bakersfield I ran it through the sales deparment for a special room rate for those of you coming form out of town. As soon as I get the ok from the hotel I will place the discount code here if you are in need of a room for the Carnales Show Oct. 26. Please dont PM me about the code it will be posted here on the Carnales Car Show page. Its going to be a great show... See you all there...


----------



## TINO'G' (Jun 17, 2007)

I think Shod has some extar room at his house :biggrin: pm shod if you need a room


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by alexg1200_@Aug 28 2008, 10:48 AM~11460902
> *Ok since I manage an A/V company for the DoubleTree Hotel here in Bakersfield I ran it through the sales deparment for a special room rate for those of you coming form out of town. As soon as I get the ok from the hotel I will place the discount code here if you are in need of a room for the Carnales Show Oct. 26. Please dont PM me about the code it will be posted here on the Carnales Car Show page. Its going to be a great show... See you all there...
> *


good lookin out alex :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigshod+Aug 26 2008, 04:19 PM~11444793-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



he does not answer his phone when I call  :biggrin: 


n he gots a swimming pool :0


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Aug 28 2008, 03:22 PM~11463404
> *  no  :biggrin:
> I need a room
> he does not answer his phone when I call    :biggrin:
> ...


POOL PARTY SAT NITE... :0


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Aug 19 2008, 07:35 PM~11387381
> *OH !!!!!
> 
> ORLD ALWAYS SHOWING LOVE
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin: :yes: :yes:


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Aug 28 2008, 03:22 PM~11463404
> *  no  :biggrin:
> I need a room
> he does not answer his phone when I call    :biggrin:
> ...


last year he told me i wasnt allowed in the backyard


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by B DOG_@Aug 29 2008, 06:37 AM~11469631
> *last year he told me i wasnt allowed in the backyard
> *


this year your sleeping on a raft in the pool :0 :biggrin:


----------



## gordolw4life (Jan 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Aug 28 2008, 10:47 PM~11468257
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  uffin:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


orale carnal good looking out


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gordolw4life_@Aug 29 2008, 03:27 PM~11473557
> *orale carnal good looking out
> *


SUP GORDO


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Aug 29 2008, 03:28 PM~11473566
> *SUP GORDO
> *


*HA.. GORDO, LOOK WHO'S TALKING.... LOL* :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

*WHAT UP SHOD...?* :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Aug 29 2008, 06:42 AM~11469662
> *this year your sleeping on a raft in the pool :0  :biggrin:
> *


as long as its not raining


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@Aug 29 2008, 04:10 PM~11473827
> *HA.. GORDO, LOOK WHO'S TALKING.... LOL :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> WHAT UP SHOD...? :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :ugh: :ugh: 

SUP C-DRO


----------



## gorGEOus94 (Sep 27, 2006)

Got about a 7 week countdown!!!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gorGEOus94_@Aug 30 2008, 10:04 PM~11481637
> *Got about a 7 week countdown!!!
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gorGEOus94_@Aug 30 2008, 10:04 PM~11481637
> *Got about a 7 week countdown!!!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

time is flyin bye :0


----------



## gorGEOus94 (Sep 27, 2006)

Post up da categories, classes, and payouts!!!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gorGEOus94_@Aug 31 2008, 11:05 AM~11483427
> *Post up da categories, classes, and payouts!!!
> *


 :yes:


----------



## gordolw4life (Jan 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Aug 29 2008, 03:28 PM~11473566
> *SUP GORDO
> *


what up BIG SHOD what's going on perro want a rematch


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gordolw4life_@Aug 31 2008, 04:04 PM~11484656
> *what up BIG SHOD what's going on perro want a rematch
> *


ALWAYS READY.....YOU CANT BEAT US!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

TTTTTTT


----------



## gordolw4life (Jan 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Sep 1 2008, 04:19 PM~11491616
> *ALWAYS READY.....YOU CANT BEAT US!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


CHEATERS :0


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## MARIACHI LOCO 53 (Mar 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gordolw4life_@Sep 2 2008, 10:25 PM~11504567
> *CHEATERS :0 [/size]
> *


 :dunno: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gorGEOus94_@Aug 31 2008, 11:05 AM~11483427
> *Post up da categories, classes, and payouts!!!
> *


??


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Sep 3 2008, 03:55 PM~11509584
> *??
> *


CHECKIN IN ON THAT PAL :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Sep 3 2008, 04:41 PM~11509941
> *CHECKIN IN ON THAT PAL :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Sep 3 2008, 04:44 PM~11509974
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## MARIACHI LOCO 53 (Mar 12, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

TTT


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## MARIACHI LOCO 53 (Mar 12, 2008)

:wow: :wow:


----------



## MARIACHI LOCO 53 (Mar 12, 2008)

ttt :nicoderm:


----------



## groupebks (Jul 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARIACHI LOCO 53_@Sep 8 2008, 10:33 AM~11547962
> *
> 
> 
> ...




ahhhh dam lolol :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## groupebks (Jul 1, 2005)

JUST THOUGHT ID SHOW SOME LUV IN HERE WHATS UP FELLAS   :cheesy:


----------



## MARIACHI LOCO 53 (Mar 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by groupebks_@Sep 9 2008, 11:48 AM~11559098
> *JUST THOUGHT ID SHOW SOME LUV IN HERE WHATS UP FELLAS      :cheesy:
> *


 :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## groupebks (Jul 1, 2005)

SO WHATS ALL CRACKEN WIT U GUYS FOR VEGAS


----------



## MARIACHI LOCO 53 (Mar 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by groupebks_@Sep 9 2008, 09:50 PM~11564579
> *SO WHATS ALL CRACKEN WIT U GUYS FOR VEGAS
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

TTY


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Sep 11 2008, 11:26 AM~11576654
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thanks for posting up your show in our topic even though its the same day. :uh:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by B DOG_@Sep 11 2008, 10:18 PM~11582902
> *thanks for posting up your show in our topic even though its the same day. :uh:
> *


 :nono: :nono:


----------



## MARIACHI LOCO 53 (Mar 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Sep 11 2008, 11:40 PM~11583527
> *:nono:  :nono:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MARIACHI LOCO 53_@Sep 12 2008, 08:36 AM~11584785
> *:thumbsup:
> *


----------



## MARIACHI LOCO 53 (Mar 12, 2008)

TTT


----------



## MARIACHI LOCO 53 (Mar 12, 2008)

TTT


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Sep 12 2008, 12:40 AM~11583527
> *:nono:  :nono:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)




----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by B DOG_@Sep 11 2008, 10:18 PM~11582902
> *thanks for posting up your show in our topic even though its the same day. :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by B DOG_@Sep 12 2008, 05:21 PM~11588642
> *:uh:
> *


not cool when people post their event on someone elses even more when its on the same date :angry:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Sep 13 2008, 09:32 PM~11596205
> *not cool when people post their event on someone elses even more when its on the same date :angry:
> *


 :werd:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Sep 14 2008, 08:36 AM~11598269
> *:werd:
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Sep 13 2008, 09:32 PM~11596205
> *not cool when people post their event on someone elses even more when its on the same date :angry:
> *


maybe they just started posting with out reading the thread???


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by B DOG_@Sep 14 2008, 01:38 PM~11599791
> *maybe they just started posting with out reading the thread???
> *


still not cool


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Sep 13 2008, 09:32 PM~11596205
> *not cool when people post their event on someone elses even more when its on the same date :angry:
> *


I agree 100%


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Sep 13 2008, 08:32 PM~11596205
> *not cool when people post their event on someone elses even more when its on the same date :angry:
> *


:twak: :guns: :buttkick: :nono: 
Thats just plain $ H ! T T Y.... I'm looking forward to that day being on stage rocking the turntables... LOL To bad my car wont be nowhere near ready.... Maybe summertime next year....


----------



## MARIACHI LOCO 53 (Mar 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by alexg1200_@Sep 15 2008, 09:36 AM~11606357
> *:twak:  :guns:  :buttkick:  :nono:
> Thats just plain  $ H ! T T Y.... I'm looking forward to that day being on stage rocking the turntables... LOL To bad my car wont be nowhere near ready.... Maybe summertime next year....
> *


What up Alex G. :wave:


----------



## TINO'G' (Jun 17, 2007)

whats uppers


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TINO'G'_@Sep 15 2008, 11:03 AM~11606555
> *whats  uppers
> *


whats up tino?? wats new homeboy?


----------



## MARIACHI LOCO 53 (Mar 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TINO'G'_@Sep 15 2008, 10:03 AM~11606555
> *whats  uppers
> *


What's crakin Tino :wave:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Sep 14 2008, 10:15 PM~11603545
> *I agree 100%
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## MARIACHI LOCO 53 (Mar 12, 2008)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## MARIACHI LOCO 53 (Mar 12, 2008)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MARIACHI LOCO 53_@Sep 15 2008, 09:52 AM~11606483
> *What up Alex G. :wave:
> *



Sup Loc, you ready for the show? this is gonna be you>>>> :barf: from the night before... We'll have to do some hot wings again...


----------



## MARIACHI LOCO 53 (Mar 12, 2008)

hope everyone is ready for Oct. 26!!!


----------



## MARIACHI LOCO 53 (Mar 12, 2008)

ttt


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714+Sep 11 2008, 11:26 AM~11576654-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*HECK YEAH IM READY.... DIPP N' PICNIC HERE I COME...!!*
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MARIACHI LOCO 53 (Mar 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@Sep 16 2008, 01:36 PM~11617826
> *HECK YEAH IM READY.... DIPP N' PICNIC HERE I COME...!!
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 You might have a chance to win most members at their show! :0


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

*MAYBE EVEN TAKE HOME A BEST OF SHOW TROPHY AND CASH MONEY..! LOL* :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@Sep 16 2008, 03:23 PM~11618183
> *MAYBE EVEN TAKE HOME A BEST OF SHOW TROPHY AND CASH MONEY..! LOL :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


ummmmm....no :scrutinize:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MARIACHI LOCO 53_@Sep 16 2008, 01:49 PM~11617444
> *hope everyone is ready for Oct. 26!!!
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

*what up Shod... you still hanging around that hater Art....?* :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

























J/K...


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by B DOG+Jul 23 2008, 09:53 PM~11164664-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 51 chevy (Dec 31, 2007)

where do you pre register at?


----------



## groupebks (Jul 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARIACHI LOCO 53_@Sep 16 2008, 02:58 PM~11618000
> *You might have a chance to win most members at their show! :0
> *





whats up mr MARIACHI LOCO 53 thanks for invite to the park to kick it wit u hang out u know j/k foo let me know on the show or to pre reg so we can get that out of the way


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 51 chevy_@Sep 16 2008, 07:26 PM~11620443
> *where do you pre register at?
> *


no pre reg needed ...its all the same price ...today and day of :biggrin: $35

same as the last years, nothing changed except the weather
(i hope)

hno: hno:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Sep 16 2008, 08:34 PM~11621320
> *no pre reg needed ...its all the same price ...today and day of :biggrin: $35
> 
> same as the last years, nothing changed except the weather
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GONZALES1P (Aug 9, 2006)

http://i78.photobucket.com/albums/j84/GONZALES1P/sc0010f34b.jpg[/img]]My Webpagehttp://i78.photobucket.com/albums/j84/GONZALES1P/sc00111d5d.jpg[/img]]My Webpage


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## TINO'G' (Jun 17, 2007)

If I go do I got to help :uh:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TINO'G'_@Sep 17 2008, 04:08 PM~11628355
> *If I go do I got to help :uh:
> *


yea, you got to kick bengie at front gate with his protest sign


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## MARIACHI LOCO 53 (Mar 12, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MARIACHI LOCO 53_@Sep 18 2008, 01:52 PM~11636626
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

Car Tunes is proud to present its Customer Appreciation Day on Oct 4th. Come Join us and have a great time. We will have all our vendors present, from JL Audio, Pioneer, Diamond Audio, MA Audio, just to name a few. Car Tunes models will be present to take pictures. Come show off your car and your system. We will have raffles going on throughout the day, giving away gas cards, stereo equipment…etc. We will have radio stations, dj's and food vendors. Come celebrate with 

Car Tunes. 2677 Mt. Vernon Ave (in the Alberstons shopping Center) 
661-871-7717 
www.gotcartunes.com


----------



## GONZALES1P (Aug 9, 2006)

http://i78.photobucket.com/albums/j84/GONZALES1P/sc0010f34b.jpg[/img]]My Webpagehttp://i78.photobucket.com/albums/j84/GONZALES1P/sc00111d5d.jpg[/img]]My Webpagehttp://i78.photobucket.com/albums/j84/GONZALES1P/sc00118ae5.jpg[/img]]My Webpage


----------



## CROWDS91 (Mar 17, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Sep 18 2008, 08:06 PM~11639960
> *Car Tunes is proud to present its Customer Appreciation Day on Oct 4th.  Come Join us and have a great time.  We will have all our vendors present, from JL Audio, Pioneer, Diamond Audio, MA Audio, just to name a few.  Car Tunes models will be present to take pictures.  Come show off your car and your system.  We will have raffles going on throughout the day, giving away gas cards, stereo equipment…etc.  We will have radio stations, dj's and food vendors.  Come celebrate with
> 
> Car Tunes.  2677 Mt. Vernon Ave  (in the Alberstons shopping Center)
> ...


  :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Sep 16 2008, 08:34 PM~11621320
> *no pre reg needed ...its all the same price ...today and day of :biggrin: $35
> 
> same as the last years, nothing changed except the weather
> ...




me 2 cuz a lot my shit got wet :angry:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Sep 19 2008, 08:20 AM~11643250
> *me 2 cuz a lot my shit got wet  :angry:
> *


 :tears: why the RAIDER game was on :tears:


----------



## gorGEOus94 (Sep 27, 2006)

About 5 more weeks fellas.......i can't wait!!!


----------



## ncridahz (Jul 15, 2008)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Sep 19 2008, 06:17 PM~11647751
> *:tears: why the RAIDER game was on :tears:
> *


 :nono: :nono:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Sep 19 2008, 08:20 AM~11643250
> *me 2 cuz a lot my shit got wet  :angry:
> *


hey Jess you coming down for this one? :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Sep 20 2008, 07:56 AM~11650781
> *hey Jess you coming down for this one? :biggrin:
> *


X2 :scrutinize:


----------



## TINO'G' (Jun 17, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

:biggrin: WHAT UP CARNALES


----------



## MARIACHI LOCO 53 (Mar 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OG LIL ABEL_@Sep 20 2008, 12:55 PM~11652344
> *:biggrin: WHAT UP CARNALES
> *


What up :wave:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)




----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## MARIACHI LOCO 53 (Mar 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MARIACHI LOCO 53_@Sep 18 2008, 12:52 PM~11636626
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## gordolw4life (Jan 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Sep 22 2008, 08:34 PM~11671262
> *ttt
> *


wat up SHOD and the homies from CARNALES


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gordolw4life_@Sep 22 2008, 08:46 PM~11671429
> *wat up SHOD and the homies from CARNALES
> *


wut up homie,,,,


----------



## gorGEOus94 (Sep 27, 2006)

SWEEPSTAKES AND CATEGORY LISTINGS

SWEEPSTAKES
Best Car
Best Truck
Best Bomb Car
Best Bomb Truck
1st $400/Sweepstakes Cup
2nd Sweepstakes Cup 
Best Motorcycle
1st only-$200/Plaque
Best Bike Overall
1st only-$100/Plaque
CARNALES UNIDOS CC Excellence Award
1st only
Specialty Awards 
Car
Candy
Mural
Multi-color
Engine
Undercarriage
Interior
Hydraulics/Air
Participation
Truck
Candy
Mural
Multi-color
Engine
Undercarriage
Interior
Hydraulics/Air
Participation
Best Club Display

CATEGORIES (1st, 2nd, 3rd place)
1930-1949 Car
Original, Street
1950-1959 Car
Original, Street, Mild
1960-1969 Car
Original, Street, Mild, Semi
1970-1989 Car
Street, Mild, Semi
1990-2008 Car
Street, Mild
Convertibles 1964 and Below
Convertibles 1965-1979
Luxury Cars
Street, Mild
Compact/Import
Street, Mild
Low Rods
Street
Special Interest 
1969 and Below Truck
Original, Street, Mild
1970-1989 Truck
Street, Mild
1990-1999 Truck
Street, Mild
2000 and Up Truck
Street, Mild, Wild
SUV
Mild, Semi
Mini Trucks
Street, Mild
El Caminos/Rancheros 1st, 2nd, 3rd
Motorcycles-(Harleys/Domestic)
Motorcycles-(Import)

Note: We are open to feedback to the categories listed. :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!+Sep 20 2008, 07:56 AM~11650781-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



u know it did :angry:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Sep 22 2008, 09:27 PM~11671907
> *
> u know it did  :angry:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gorGEOus94_@Sep 22 2008, 09:15 PM~11671777
> *SWEEPSTAKES AND CATEGORY LISTINGS
> 
> SWEEPSTAKES
> ...


   :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by El raider_@Sep 23 2008, 11:04 AM~11675322
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TINO'G' (Jun 17, 2007)

getting closer...........


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TINO'G'_@Sep 23 2008, 02:16 PM~11677165
> *getting closer...........
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## gorGEOus94 (Sep 27, 2006)

We updated a couple of the Cetegories:

1960-1964 Car (Original, Street, Mild, Semi)
1965-1969 Car (Original, Street, Mild)

Added:
Luxury Sport
Dubs
PT Cruisers


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Sep 24 2008, 07:10 AM~11684219
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gorGEOus94_@Sep 24 2008, 09:59 AM~11685513
> *We updated a couple of the Cetegories:
> 
> 1960-1964 Car (Original, Street, Mild, Semi)
> ...


will the Chevy HHR go with the PT Cruisers?


----------



## MARIACHI LOCO 53 (Mar 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Sep 24 2008, 06:10 AM~11684219
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TTT


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

*WHAT CATEGORY WOULD THIS BE UNDER....?*








*OR I CAN TAKE THE WHEELS OFF AND GO IN THE ORIGINAL CLASS..... *:biggrin:


----------



## ls1mastermind (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gorGEOus94_@Sep 22 2008, 09:15 PM~11671777
> *SWEEPSTAKES AND CATEGORY LISTINGS
> 
> SWEEPSTAKES
> ...


how about muscle/sports car class?????or how about under constuction?


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@Sep 24 2008, 02:16 PM~11687899
> *WHAT CATEGORY WOULD THIS BE UNDER....?
> 
> 
> ...


IT WOULD BE IN SAME CATEGORY AS THIS ONE :0 :0 :0 















































:buttkick:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

no Specialty Awards for bikes ????


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gorGEOus94_@Sep 22 2008, 09:15 PM~11671777
> *SWEEPSTAKES AND CATEGORY LISTINGS
> 
> SWEEPSTAKES
> ...


no Specialty Awards ??


----------



## PHATT BOY (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Sep 24 2008, 04:27 PM~11689179
> *IT WOULD BE IN SAME CATEGORY AS THIS ONE :0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> ...










THATS FUNNY


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Sep 24 2008, 04:27 PM~11689179
> *IT WOULD BE IN SAME CATEGORY AS THIS ONE :0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> ...


 :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

http://myspacetv.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=...ideoid=43372875


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Sep 24 2008, 04:27 PM~11689179
> *IT WOULD BE IN SAME CATEGORY AS THIS ONE :0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> ...


*So your telling me I have a chance.....?*


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Sep 24 2008, 07:10 AM~11684219
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 82fleet (Nov 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@Sep 24 2008, 08:32 PM~11691669
> *So your telling me I have a chance.....?
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:  SUP FELLAS


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@Sep 24 2008, 08:32 PM~11691669
> *So your telling me I have a chance.....?
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


NO :0 ...BUT THATS FUNNY SHIT


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 82fleet_@Sep 24 2008, 09:09 PM~11692140
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:   SUP FELLAS
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Sep 24 2008, 09:25 PM~11692348
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> HEY SHOD------------>*


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 82fleet_@Sep 24 2008, 09:09 PM~11692140
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:   SUP FELLAS
> *


*WHATS UP BRO*


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@Sep 24 2008, 10:19 PM~11692905
> *HEY C-DRO------------->*


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Sep 24 2008, 11:06 PM~11693292
> *HEY SHOD---------------->*


----------



## groupebks (Jul 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@Sep 25 2008, 06:28 AM~11694262
> *HEY SHOD---------------->
> 
> 
> ...



LOLOL AHHH DAM GOT THAT ASS GOOD!!!!!   :worship:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@Sep 25 2008, 06:28 AM~11694262
> *HEY SHOD---------------->
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## MARIACHI LOCO 53 (Mar 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@Sep 25 2008, 05:28 AM~11694262
> *HEY SHOD---------------->
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@Sep 25 2008, 06:28 AM~11694262
> *HEY SHOD---------------->
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 82fleet (Nov 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Sep 25 2008, 04:11 PM~11699425
> *
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Sep 25 2008, 04:11 PM~11699425
> *
> *


----------



## ghost-rider (Jul 30, 2007)

wat lowrider bikes are showing up? :dunno:


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

i was hoping the show would be in Nov. so i could make it....maybe next year


----------



## gordolw4life (Jan 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@Sep 25 2008, 06:28 AM~11694262
> *HEY SHOD---------------->
> 
> 
> ...


NOW THAT'S FUNNY SHIT
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ricks-94 caddy_@Sep 25 2008, 04:47 PM~11699684
> *i was hoping the show would be in Nov. so i could make it....maybe next year
> *


which show you talkin about rick :uh: 
i know your just kiddin


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@Sep 25 2008, 04:29 PM~11699545
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## gordolw4life (Jan 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Sep 25 2008, 08:34 PM~11701892
> *
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Sep 25 2008, 08:34 PM~11701892
> *
> *


*SHOD, THE NEXT TIME YOU GUYS CHEAT WHEN WE PLAY BASEBALL
YOUR GONNA GET ONE OF THESE----------->*


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)




----------



## MARIACHI LOCO 53 (Mar 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@Sep 26 2008, 07:32 AM~11705333
> *SHOD, THE NEXT TIME YOU GUYS CHEAT WHEN WE PLAY BASEBALL
> YOUR GONNA GET ONE OF THESE----------->
> 
> ...


Hey C-DRO, is that a bat or is that you flying through the air? :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARIACHI LOCO 53_@Sep 26 2008, 11:10 AM~11706710
> *Hey C-DRO, is that a bat or is that you flying through the air? :dunno:  :biggrin:
> *


*DONT HATE ME, CAUSE YOU AINT ME...!* :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## gorGEOus94 (Sep 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gorGEOus94_@Sep 24 2008, 08:59 AM~11685513
> *We updated a couple of the Categories:
> 
> 1960-1964 Car (Original, Street, Mild, Semi)
> ...


Bike Categories
2 Wheel (mild, semi)
3 Wheel (mild, semi)

Added:
4X4 Trucks
Under Construction
Old Schoolz
Scions


----------



## groupebks (Jul 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@Sep 26 2008, 11:27 AM~11706829
> *DONT HATE ME, CAUSE YOU AINT ME...! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



OHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH DAMMM!!!!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gorGEOus94_@Sep 26 2008, 11:27 AM~11706831
> *Bike Categories
> 2 Wheel (mild, semi)
> 3 Wheel (mild, semi)
> ...


  :thumbsup:


----------



## MARIACHI LOCO 53 (Mar 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@Sep 26 2008, 10:27 AM~11706829
> *DONT HATE ME, CAUSE YOU AINT ME...! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## TINO'G' (Jun 17, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

*Whats up everybody... You all know I got much love for all my carnales homies.... just all fun and games.... just want everyone to know before rumors get started...!!! * :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

*p.s. Im just bored at work...!! lol* :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@Sep 26 2008, 01:46 PM~11708331
> *Whats up everybody... You all know I got much love for all my carnales homies.... just all fun and games.... just want everyone to know before rumors get started...!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> p.s.  Im just bored at work...!! lol :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## MARIACHI LOCO 53 (Mar 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@Sep 26 2008, 12:46 PM~11708331
> *Whats up everybody... You all know I got much love for all my carnales homies.... just all fun and games.... just want everyone to know before rumors get started...!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> p.s.  Im just bored at work...!! lol :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


  I thought you were serious?  :biggrin:


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARIACHI LOCO 53_@Sep 26 2008, 02:01 PM~11708535
> * I thought you were serious?   :biggrin:
> *


----------



## MARIACHI LOCO 53 (Mar 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@Sep 26 2008, 01:13 PM~11708652
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: You ready for the dipn car show?


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARIACHI LOCO 53_@Sep 26 2008, 02:23 PM~11708761
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: You ready for the dipn car show?
> *


*Heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeelllllllllllllllllllll yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeah...!!!** that's where all the real riders will be...!* lol :biggrin: :biggrin: 

*maybe me and my pacer will be accepted there..!* :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Sep 25 2008, 08:27 PM~11701836
> *which show you talkin about rick :uh:
> i know your just kiddin
> *


i was going to try and make your show but my still wont be ready


----------



## ls1mastermind (Jul 1, 2007)

how about muscle/sports car class????
i went last year it was a great show had a blast.........


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MARIACHI LOCO 53_@Sep 26 2008, 02:23 PM~11708761
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: You ready for the dipn car show?
> *


 :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## DREAM N SESSION (Feb 3, 2006)

WHAT UP FAMILY?????


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Sep 28 2008, 10:26 AM~11719830
> *:thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> *


x2 :wow:


----------



## MARIACHI LOCO 53 (Mar 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Sep 28 2008, 12:43 PM~11720786
> *x2 :wow:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARIACHI LOCO 53_@Sep 28 2008, 01:55 PM~11720856
> *:wave:
> *


mas crown :barf:


----------



## MARIACHI LOCO 53 (Mar 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Sep 28 2008, 01:53 PM~11721158
> *mas crown :barf:
> *


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARIACHI LOCO 53_@Sep 28 2008, 03:28 PM~11721324
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MARIACHI LOCO 53_@Sep 28 2008, 03:28 PM~11721324
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NOW WERE TALKN BOUT SOME GOOD STUFF :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## gordolw4life (Jan 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MARIACHI LOCO 53_@Sep 28 2008, 03:28 PM~11721324
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gordolw4life_@Sep 28 2008, 10:13 PM~11724696
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## gordolw4life (Jan 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MARIACHI LOCO 53_@Sep 28 2008, 03:28 PM~11721324
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I'M GOING TO TAKE SOME OF THAT SHIT TO THE SHOW  :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gordolw4life_@Sep 28 2008, 11:05 PM~11725165
> *I'M GOING TO TAKE SOME OF THAT SHIT TO THE SHOW    :biggrin:
> *


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Sep 28 2008, 09:21 PM~11724138
> *NOW WERE TALKN BOUT SOME GOOD STUFF :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


SAT NIGHT BEFORE SHOW I'LL BRING IT,GET YOUR CUP READY :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## groupebks (Jul 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Sep 29 2008, 06:43 PM~11732683
> *SAT NIGHT BEFORE SHOW I'LL BRING IT,GET YOUR CUP READY :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *




sorry to side bust but your not drinking crown right here are u Cause it might not be a good idea to bring it sat night-


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by groupebks_@Sep 29 2008, 08:12 PM~11733663
> *sorry to side bust but your not drinking crown right here are u Cause it might not be a good idea to bring it sat night
> *


CHALE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ALEX :angry: NO DRINKS FOR YOU :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: 

OH AND THERE IS A WEDDING THAT NITE ..SO I KNOW WHERE YOU WILL BE :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## groupebks (Jul 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Sep 29 2008, 08:46 PM~11734139
> *CHALE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ALEX  :angry: NO DRINKS FOR YOU :0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> OH AND THERE IS A WEDDING THAT NITE ..SO I KNOW WHERE YOU WILL BE :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *




ahhh dam u think i can barrow your cart to cruz by ya know its always good to join in lol hahah !!!!!


----------



## MARIACHI LOCO 53 (Mar 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by groupebks_@Sep 29 2008, 07:12 PM~11733663
> *sorry to side bust but your not drinking crown right here are u Cause it might not be a good idea to bring it sat night-
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## gordolw4life (Jan 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by groupebks_@Sep 29 2008, 08:12 PM~11733663
> *sorry to side bust but your not drinking crown right here are u Cause it might not be a good idea to bring it sat night-
> 
> 
> ...


MAAAAAAAAAAAASSSS PUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUTO :biggrin:


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

t
t
t


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Sep 29 2008, 06:43 PM~11732683
> *SAT NIGHT BEFORE SHOW I'LL BRING IT,GET YOUR CUP READY :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 82fleet (Nov 3, 2006)

TTMFT :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 82fleet_@Sep 30 2008, 03:20 PM~11741641
> * TTMFT :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :werd:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Sep 30 2008, 05:42 PM~11742815
> *:yes:  :yes:  :werd:
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gordolw4life_@Sep 29 2008, 12:05 AM~11725165
> *I'M GOING TO TAKE SOME OF THAT SHIT TO THE SHOW    :biggrin:
> *


I know what I'm drinking......hehehehehehehhehe sup Gordo


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Oct 1 2008, 07:57 AM~11748286
> *I know what I'm drinking......hehehehehehehhehe sup Gordo
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## V-TOWN ROLLERZ (Jan 14, 2003)

*CENTRAL CAL ROLLERZ ONLY WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT THE SHOW  *


----------



## MARIACHI LOCO 53 (Mar 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by V-TOWN ROLLERZ_@Oct 1 2008, 09:45 AM~11749634
> *CENTRAL CAL ROLLERZ ONLY WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT THE SHOW
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## gordolw4life (Jan 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Oct 1 2008, 07:57 AM~11748286
> *I know what I'm drinking......hehehehehehehhehe sup Gordo
> *


TORO WAZZZ UP BROTHER HAVEN'T TALK TO IN WHILE I GOT U ON THAT CROWN HOMIE


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gordolw4life_@Oct 1 2008, 04:23 PM~11752803
> *TORO WAZZZ UP BROTHER HAVEN'T TALK TO IN WHILE I GOT U ON THAT CROWN HOMIE
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## MARIACHI LOCO 53 (Mar 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Oct 1 2008, 08:46 PM~11756324
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: almost here!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MARIACHI LOCO 53_@Oct 1 2008, 11:32 PM~11756988
> *:biggrin:  almost here!
> *


 :yes: :yes: only 24 more days :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MARIACHI LOCO 53 (Mar 12, 2008)

WHATS KRAKIN! :wave:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARIACHI LOCO 53_@Oct 2 2008, 08:01 AM~11758356
> *WHATS KRAKIN! :wave:
> *


sup homeboy


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Oct 1 2008, 09:46 PM~11756324
> *
> 
> 
> ...




best way 2 close out the carshow season :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Oct 2 2008, 08:28 AM~11758519
> *best way 2 close out the carshow season  :biggrin:
> *


HEARD THAT :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Oct 2 2008, 08:28 AM~11758519
> *best way 2 close out the carshow season  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Oct 2 2008, 09:36 AM~11759040
> *:yes:  :yes:
> *


you headin out to visalia 2morro :cheesy:


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## Don Aztecas (Jun 18, 2007)

AZTECAS "EASTBAY CHAPTER" CAR CLUB WILL TRY TO MAKE IT.


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Oct 2 2008, 09:38 AM~11759072
> *you headin out to visalia 2morro :cheesy:
> *


got to work til 11 tonite & be back at 6 am saturday morning


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Oct 3 2008, 08:17 AM~11768143
> *got to work til 11 tonite & be back at 6 am saturday morning
> *




work owned :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Oct 3 2008, 08:40 AM~11768320
> *work owned  :biggrin:
> *


  :yessad:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Oct 3 2008, 09:37 AM~11768848
> *  :yessad:
> *





:biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Oct 3 2008, 09:58 AM~11769075
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## gorGEOus94 (Sep 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Don Aztecas_@Oct 3 2008, 03:53 AM~11767239
> *AZTECAS "EASTBAY CHAPTER" CAR CLUB WILL TRY TO MAKE IT.
> *


Hope you guys can make it out here!!


----------



## TINO'G' (Jun 17, 2007)

Wheres the pre party at on the 25th :scrutinize:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TINO'G'_@Oct 3 2008, 12:34 PM~11770414
> *Wheres the pre party at on the 25th :scrutinize:
> *


bring the costumes,,lots of parties :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

when's the pre-reg deadline for this show or is there any pre-reg couldn't see anything on the flyer.


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPHECY C.C.CEO_@Oct 3 2008, 02:06 PM~11771246
> *when's the pre-reg deadline for this show or is there any pre-reg couldn't see anything on the flyer.
> *


no pre-reg,,,just the reg fee


----------



## NATIVE MONEY (Dec 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by groupebks_@Sep 29 2008, 07:12 PM~11733663
> *sorry to side bust but your not drinking crown right here are u Cause it might not be a good idea to bring it sat night-
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN, ERNIE'S RIGHT U DO LOOK LIKE GRIMUS hno: hno: :wow:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NATIVE MONEY_@Oct 3 2008, 04:20 PM~11772244
> *DAMN, ERNIE'S RIGHT U DO LOOK LIKE GRIMUS hno:  hno:  :wow:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Oct 4 2008, 12:37 AM~11775709
> *:cheesy:
> *


----------



## gorGEOus94 (Sep 27, 2006)

3 weeks until showtime...... :thumbsup:


----------



## 51 chevy (Dec 31, 2007)

bakersfield classic dreams will be in the house havin a good time like always cant wait


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gorGEOus94_@Oct 5 2008, 07:02 PM~11785681
> *3 weeks until showtime......  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: :yes: :yes:


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

nok nok


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Oct 5 2008, 07:57 PM~11786311
> *nok nok
> *


 :uh:


----------



## kutlass81 (Jan 4, 2008)




----------



## MARIACHI LOCO 53 (Mar 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Oct 1 2008, 08:46 PM~11756324
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

WHAT UP BIGSHOD GOOD SEEING YOU AT THE 5150 SHOW TRUCK LOKS REALL GOOD! SEE U AT UR SHOW HOPEFULLY :thumbsup:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by oneofakind_@Oct 6 2008, 11:31 AM~11792030
> *WHAT UP BIGSHOD GOOD SEEING YOU AT THE 5150 SHOW TRUCK LOKS REALL GOOD! SEE U AT UR SHOW HOPEFULLY  :thumbsup:
> *


hell yea,,,and bring those pics with you :cheesy: 

It's good to know your still around :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## lowridermike (Feb 9, 2007)

we will be in the house


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowridermike_@Oct 6 2008, 07:11 PM~11796755
> *we will be in the house
> 
> 
> ...


wats up big Mike :biggrin:


----------



## gordolw4life (Jan 3, 2008)

WHAT'S UP CARNALES & THE HOMIE SHOD


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Oct 6 2008, 07:01 PM~11796636
> *
> 
> 
> ...


20 more days :yes: :yes:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## MARIACHI LOCO 53 (Mar 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gordolw4life_@Oct 6 2008, 07:36 PM~11797794
> *WHAT'S UP CARNALES & THE HOMIE SHOD
> *


whats up Homie :wave:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridermike_@Oct 6 2008, 07:11 PM~11796755
> *we will be in the house
> 
> 
> ...


sup MIKE ....IT WAS GOOD TO MEET YOU AT THE SHOW


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Oct 6 2008, 09:05 PM~11798100
> *
> *


ARE YOU AND LIZZET AND THE REST OF THE *SOCIOS FAMILY* COMING DOWN

:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Oct 6 2008, 10:34 PM~11798941
> *ARE YOU AND LIZZET AND THE REST OF THE SOCIOS FAMILY COMING DOWN
> 
> :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


 :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 6 2008, 10:40 PM~11798983
> *:dunno:  :biggrin:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Oct 6 2008, 10:34 PM~11798941
> *ARE YOU AND LIZZET AND THE REST OF THE SOCIOS FAMILY COMING DOWN
> 
> :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


We're working on it but I can't promise anything yet


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat's up Carnales.........you know Impalas Magazine will be in the house.......Shod...you gonna have the menudo ready??????


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Oct 7 2008, 08:00 AM~11800552
> *We're working on it but I can't promise anything yet
> *


Pinche economy. :angry:


----------



## TINO'G' (Jun 17, 2007)

what up Carnales gettin close........... :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

wuz up Big Shod why u scare? :biggrin: sorry homie I did not mean 2 scared u but it was sure funny hehehehehehehehehehehe :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Oct 7 2008, 08:05 AM~11800585
> *whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat's up Carnales.........you know Impalas Magazine will be in the house.......Shod...you gonna have the menudo ready??????
> *


 :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Oct 7 2008, 10:33 AM~11801800
> *wuz up Big Shod why u scare?  :biggrin:  sorry homie I did not mean 2 scared u but it was sure funny hehehehehehehehehehehe  :biggrin:
> *


 :angry: :twak:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Oct 7 2008, 04:35 PM~11804945
> *:angry:  :twak:
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


SpringHill Suites Bakersfield
3801 Marriott Drive, 
Bakersfield, California 93308 USA 
Phone: 1-661-377-4000 Fax: 1-661-377-4001 


this is where I'm staying :cheesy:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Oct 7 2008, 07:45 PM~11806817
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> SpringHill Suites Bakersfield
> 3801 Marriott Drive,
> ...


HIGH ROLLER :0 I WILL WARN THEM


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)




----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Oct 7 2008, 10:56 PM~11808867
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## MARIACHI LOCO 53 (Mar 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Oct 7 2008, 09:56 PM~11808867
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Oct 7 2008, 08:51 PM~11807600
> *HIGH ROLLER :0  I WILL WARN THEM
> *





:uh: :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Oct 8 2008, 07:43 AM~11810169
> *:0  :0
> *


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Oct 7 2008, 10:56 PM~11808867
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 51 chevy (Dec 31, 2007)

what are the bike catagories?


----------



## 51 chevy (Dec 31, 2007)

how much for bike entry?


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 51 chevy_@Oct 8 2008, 06:46 PM~11816652
> *how much for bike entry?
> *


$25 motorcycle $20 bike


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 7 2008, 09:01 AM~11801003
> *Pinche economy.  :angry:
> *


Yup :angry:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Oct 8 2008, 08:39 PM~11817899
> *Yup :angry:
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Oct 8 2008, 08:40 PM~11817921
> *:scrutinize:
> *


 :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Oct 8 2008, 09:03 PM~11818174
> *:biggrin:  :wave:
> *


SUP HOMIE :wave: :wave:


----------



## PANIC-5150 (Feb 8, 2008)

TTT LIKE I SAID MAJESTICS WILL BE THERE TTT


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

ME 2 :biggrin:


----------



## Fifty 1 Fifty CC (Jan 5, 2008)

:biggrin: FIFTY 1 FIFTY KUSTOMZ WILL DEFINITLY BE IN THE HOUSE!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## DREAM N SESSION (Feb 3, 2006)

HEY SHOD R U READY TO BE ALL U CAN BE???????? TOP FLIGHT SECURITY HOMIE IT AINT UR BEAUTY IT'S UR BOOTY :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Fifty 1 Fifty CC_@Oct 9 2008, 01:25 PM~11823484
> *:biggrin: FIFTY 1 FIFTY KUSTOMZ WILL DEFINITLY BE IN THE HOUSE!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *



c u there homie


----------



## MARIACHI LOCO 53 (Mar 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CARNALES UNIDOS 85_@Oct 9 2008, 12:28 PM~11823512
> *HEY SHOD R U READY TO BE ALL U CAN BE????????    TOP FLIGHT SECURITY HOMIE      IT AINT UR BEAUTY IT'S UR BOOTY :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :twak: I'm in charge of top flight this year , maybe if u go to the meetings u would know this , maaan ! :0


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARIACHI LOCO 53_@Oct 9 2008, 02:15 PM~11823958
> *:twak: I'm in charge of top flight this year , maybe if u go to the meetings u would know this , maaan ! :0
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## lowridermike (Feb 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MARIACHI LOCO 53_@Oct 9 2008, 02:15 PM~11823958
> *:twak: I'm in charge of top flight this year , maybe if u go to the meetings u would know this , maaan ! :0
> *



come on homie u should no by now ernie dont go anywhere huh ernie (aka mongoose)


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Oct 9 2008, 01:36 PM~11823608
> *c u there homie
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridermike_@Oct 9 2008, 04:40 PM~11825332
> *come on homie u should no by now ernie dont go anywhere huh ernie            (aka mongoose)
> *


dam mike ....like that. :nono: he went to shine my wheels, i should have took pix :uh: 









:dunno: :dunno:


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

hey 
bigshod 


how much is it to walk in and enjoy the show?

my car is not going to be here to enter your clubs show 





atomic 

import illusions 

dta customz


----------



## DAVE_ROLLERZONLY63 (Feb 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by V-TOWN ROLLERZ_@Oct 1 2008, 11:45 AM~11749634
> *CENTRAL CAL ROLLERZ ONLY WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT THE SHOW
> *


2X :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

uffin: uffin:


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

can some one send me the rules for the hopp pm me are they haveing single pump street double street single &double radicl get at me asap


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Oct 9 2008, 06:21 PM~11826125
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



r u going 2 b there :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## MARIACHI LOCO 53 (Mar 12, 2008)

[/quote]
TTT ALMOST HERE! :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STEP UR GAME UP_@Oct 10 2008, 12:39 AM~11828800
> *can some one send me the rules for the hopp pm me are they haveing single pump street double street  single &double radicl get at me asap
> *


SINGLE AND DOUBLE PUMP AS FAR AS I KNOW


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Oct 10 2008, 04:08 PM~11833576
> *SINGLE AND DOUBLE PUMP AS FAR AS I KNOW
> *


i beileve single car and truck are together as for double


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Oct 10 2008, 09:22 PM~11835481
> *i beileve single car and truck are together as for double
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Oct 10 2008, 09:35 PM~11835579
> *:dunno:
> *


what i heard is single pump car and truck are together and double pump car and truck are together unless someone has changed it recently! 1 class for single and 1 class for double if im wrong then speak on it!


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Oct 10 2008, 09:39 PM~11835599
> *what i heard is single pump car and truck are together and double pump car and truck are together unless someone has changed it recently! 1 class for single and 1 class for double if im wrong then speak on it!
> *


i have no idea :wow: but im sure it's the same as the last 4 years :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

ttt


----------



## MARIACHI LOCO 53 (Mar 12, 2008)

almost here! :biggrin:


----------



## gorGEOus94 (Sep 27, 2006)

2 more weeks.........can't wait!!!


----------



## MARIACHI LOCO 53 (Mar 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gorGEOus94_@Oct 12 2008, 05:57 PM~11845394
> *2 more weeks.........can't wait!!!
> *


Whats up Mickey :wave:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARIACHI LOCO 53_@Oct 12 2008, 08:36 PM~11846301
> *Whats up Mickey :wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STEP UR GAME UP_@Oct 10 2008, 12:39 AM~11828800
> *can some one send me the rules for the hopp pm me are they haveing single pump street double street  single &double radicl get at me asap
> *


just leave the single at home i got that on lock :biggrin:


----------



## TINO'G' (Jun 17, 2007)




----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Oct 13 2008, 08:59 AM~11848526
> *just leave the single at home i got that on lock  :biggrin:
> *


hahahahahaha thats funny see you there!!!!!!!!!!







:biggrin: :biggrin: :wave: :wave: :wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> LOOK FORWARD TO MEETING AND SEEING YOU BROTHERS!  :biggrin:
> GET READY!
> AND SHOUT IT OUT ON THE TRAFFIC CAR SHOW POST IF YOUR REPRESENTIN YOUR CLUB AT THE SHOW! :0 :biggrin:
> CLICK HERE TO KNOW WHAT'S UP! :nicoderm: :biggrin: uffin:
> ...


[/quote]
[/quote]
[/quote]


> thanks for all of the support
> *TRUTH SEEKER
> 
> 
> *


*
[/quote]
HERE ARE THE CURRENT LIST OF THE SHOW COMPETITORS THAT'S GOIN TO SHOW DOWN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
BAJITO C.C.
INTOXICATED C.C. HIGH DESERT
IMAGINATION C.C. NOR. CAL.
NIGHTMARE FAMILY C.C.
LO LOWS C.C.
THEE ARTISTICS C.C. NO. CALI.
TRUE PLAYAZ C.C.
LOWRIDER SUPREME VIDEOS
INDIVIDUALS C.C. L.A. CHAP.
PRIDE C.C.
TRUTH SEEKER
SD38PLYM
ELITE C.C.
TRUCHA C.C.
STYLE C.C.
OHANA C.C.
BEST OF FRIENDS C.C.
GANGS TO GRACE C.C.
STREET STYLE C.C.
TRADITION C.C.
SUSPECTS C.C.
CLASSIC STYLE C.C.
LATIN LUXURY C.C.
LATIN LIFE C.C.
DUKES C.C.
THEE ARTISTICS B.C.
THEE ARTISTIC C.C NOR. CAL.
TOGETHER C.C.
PHAROAHS C.C.
ROLLERZ ONLY C.C.
ELUSIVE C.C.
UNITED STYLE C.C.
CALI STYLE C.C.
MANIACOS C.C.
DIP'N C.C.
BOXER 75
WHO PRODUCTIONS
DELEGATION C.C.
STYLISTIC C.C. NOR. CALI.
JAEBUENO.COM
STYLISTICS C.C. L.A. 
TWOTONZ.COM
LOWRIDER MAGAZINE
LOWRIDER SCENE VIDEOS
INEEDAFREAK.COM
MAJESTICS C.C.
DIP'N C.C.
CONTAGIOUS C.C.
FIFTY 1 FIFTY KUSTOM C.C. NOR. CAL.
AMIGOS C.C. S.D.
BADMO5375
WHO ELSE IS ROLLIN UP TO {SHOW} UP?! :thumbsup: uffin:
[/quote]With a list like that. This is going to be more like a super show.
:thumbsup: :worship: :thumbsup:
[/quote]*


----------



## behind the 8 ball (Feb 8, 2007)




----------



## behind the 8 ball (Feb 8, 2007)

hay nos vemos raza.


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by behind the 8 ball_@Oct 13 2008, 07:02 PM~11853222
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STEP UR GAME UP_@Oct 13 2008, 03:14 PM~11851160
> *hahahahahaha thats funny    see you there!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


funny? i was serious :biggrin: see you there!


----------



## 82fleet (Nov 3, 2006)

SUP FELLAS TTMFT :wave:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 82fleet_@Oct 14 2008, 06:36 PM~11863136
> * SUP FELLAS TTMFT :wave:
> *


sup homie .....you comin down for da show? :cheesy:


----------



## PANIC-5150 (Feb 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Oct 7 2008, 11:56 PM~11808867
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Oct 14 2008, 06:29 PM~11863046
> *funny? i was serious :biggrin: see you there!
> *


kooooo see you :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave: :wave: :wave: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :nicoderm:


----------



## MARIACHI LOCO 53 (Mar 12, 2008)

Sounds like a GOOD hop going to happen on the 26th!! hno: :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARIACHI LOCO 53_@Oct 15 2008, 09:05 AM~11868803
> *Sounds like a GOOD hop going to happen on the 26th!! hno:  :biggrin:
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARIACHI LOCO 53_@Oct 15 2008, 09:05 AM~11868803
> *Sounds like a GOOD hop going to happen on the 26th!! hno:  :biggrin:
> *


*I heard the hops gonna be off the hook........ this is the dippn picnic thread right..* :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

sup gente...where's the party at on saturday night.....and stop by the Impalas Magazine booth, we'll be at the show.....


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@Oct 15 2008, 07:50 PM~11875272
> *I heard the hops gonna be off the hook........ this is the dippn picnic thread right.. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :twak:


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

we are cuming to play fresno 559 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STEP UR GAME UP_@Oct 15 2008, 10:08 PM~11877086
> *we are cuming to play fresno 559 :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ryderz Hydraulics (Jan 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STEP UR GAME UP_@Oct 15 2008, 10:08 PM~11877086
> *we are CUMING to play fresno 559w :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


we are CUMING to play fresno 559w .....somebodys been watching to much e-net porn!lol


----------



## CROWDS91 (Mar 17, 2007)

:biggrin: Almost here!!


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ryderz Hydraulics_@Oct 16 2008, 08:02 AM~11879769
> *we are CUMING to play fresno 559w .....somebodys been watching to much e-net porn!lol
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CROWDS91_@Oct 16 2008, 10:50 AM~11881345
> *:biggrin: Almost here!!
> *


 uffin:


----------



## gordolw4life (Jan 3, 2008)

what up gente


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

9 MORE DAYS :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## groupebks (Jul 1, 2005)

a shod is there in doors or just out side


----------



## MARIACHI LOCO 53 (Mar 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by groupebks_@Oct 17 2008, 09:33 AM~11892522
> *a shod is there in doors or just out side
> *


ITS ALL OUTDOORS THIS YEAR DAWG! ITS GOING TO BE ON THE GRASS AREA WHERE THE BIG RIDES AT THE FAIR ARE @!


----------



## TINO'G' (Jun 17, 2007)

WHATS UP ART.........


----------



## kutlass81 (Jan 4, 2008)




----------



## MARIACHI LOCO 53 (Mar 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TINO'G'_@Oct 17 2008, 10:11 AM~11893167
> *WHATS UP ART.........
> *


 :wave: Whats up Tino! U Ready for the show!


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by groupebks_@Oct 17 2008, 10:33 AM~11892522
> *a shod is there in doors or just out side
> *


YEA WUT HE SAID :uh:


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

VOL.3 COMING SOON TO THA STREETS ITS GOING TO BE GOOD!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STEP UR GAME UP_@Oct 17 2008, 06:37 PM~11898075
> *
> 
> 
> ...


bring some to the show when u come down! and holla at ur boy!


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Oct 17 2008, 06:56 PM~11898255
> *bring some to the show when u come down! and holla at ur boy!
> *


KOOOOOOOOO HE HAS A MY SPACE CALI LIFE VIDEOS YOU CAN ORDER THEM TO BUT WILL BRING SOME TO THE SHOW :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STEP UR GAME UP_@Oct 17 2008, 07:12 PM~11898392
> *KOOOOOOOOO HE HAS A MY SPACE      CALI LIFE VIDEOS  YOU CAN ORDER THEM TO BUT WILL BRING SOME TO THE SHOW :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


goodlookin out
:biggrin:


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

i havent been on here that much had some shit come up with our club but nok nok will be in the house to leave our mark www.nokturnalcarclub.net


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Oct 17 2008, 08:08 PM~11899058
> *i havent been on here that much had some shit come up with our club but nok nok will be in the house to leave our mark www.nokturnalcarclub.net
> *


sup scooby? when that impala getting dun?


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Oct 17 2008, 08:08 PM~11899058
> *i havent been on here that much had some shit come up with our club but nok nok will be in the house to leave our mark www.nokturnalcarclub.net
> *


 :0 :0 hno:


----------



## gordolw4life (Jan 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Oct 17 2008, 11:10 PM~11901088
> *:0  :0  hno:
> *


 :uh: :cheesy:


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

need hotel info


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by B DOG_@Oct 18 2008, 04:42 PM~11904790
> *need hotel info
> *


 :around: :around:


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Oct 17 2008, 09:41 PM~11899424
> *sup scooby? when that impala getting dun?
> *


when my 28's come in


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

lol


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

SUP SCOOB? IS THE TRUCK READY FOR NEXT WEEK? :cheesy:


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Oct 18 2008, 05:40 PM~11905124
> *:around:  :around:
> *


might be coming up fri. night.


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by B DOG_@Oct 18 2008, 06:29 PM~11905420
> *might be coming up fri. night.
> *


hit me up fooh,,,,get yo room while there avail.


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Oct 18 2008, 10:03 PM~11907068
> *hit me up fooh,,,,get yo room while there avail.
> *


 :thumbsup: i'll let u know for sure sunday


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Oct 18 2008, 06:08 PM~11905291
> *when my 28's come in
> *


awww hell no 28s on an impala scooby plz dont! sigh...............................lol


----------



## NATIVE MONEY (Dec 20, 2004)

SEE U GUYS NEXT WEEK AND DONT FORGET SHOD IM EXPECTING A POSTER HOMIE AND NOT A MCDONALDSONE NEITHER HOMIE GONNA PUT UP IN GARAGE HOMIE...............IT WAS COOLHANGIN WITH U GUYS AGAIN IN SANTA........


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NATIVE MONEY_@Oct 18 2008, 11:25 PM~11907518
> *SEE U GUYS NEXT WEEK AND DONT FORGET SHOD IM EXPECTING A POSTER HOMIE AND NOT A MCDONALDS ONE NEITHER HOMIE GONNA PUT UP IN GARAGE HOMIE...............IT WAS COOLHANGIN WITH U GUYS AGAIN IN SANTA........
> *


 :angry:


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Oct 18 2008, 07:24 PM~11905391
> *SUP SCOOB?  IS THE TRUCK READY FOR NEXT WEEK? :cheesy:
> *


fuck no!!!!!!!!


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Oct 19 2008, 09:54 AM~11909204
> *fuck no!!!!!!!!
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Oct 19 2008, 12:23 AM~11907508
> *awww hell no 28s on an impala scooby plz dont! sigh...............................lol
> *


 lol


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

and then to SEMA the next weeken is going to be crazy


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Oct 19 2008, 09:57 AM~11909224
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I'm thinking about going out there homie you guys having a BBQ on Saturday afternoon.....Or whats happing for saturday night???? :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

This is from one of our members from fresno


WAT IT DO NOK,

WELL I DONT KNOW HOW TO SAY THIS SO IM JUST GONNA TELL IT AS IT COMES OUT.
WE HAVE A MEMBER IN OUR FAMILY ROBERTO RAMIREZ (FRESNO) ORANGE NOK AS SUM OF US MAY KNOW HIM. HIS FAMILY JUST RECEIVED SUM BAD NEWS AND HE IS A GOOD FRIEND OF OURS. HE HAS JUST FOUND OUT HIS FATHER WILL BE NEEDING A KIDNEY TRANSPLANT. HE ASKED ME TO GET WITH ALL OF YOU TO MAY BE HELP HIM OUT IN THIS MATTER. NOT ALL OF US CAN JUST GET UP AND SAY HERE I WILL GIVE YOU MY KIDNEY, SO WHAT HE IS ASKING FOR IS ANY HELP YOU CAN SEND HIS WAY. WE THE FRESNO CHAPTER WILL BE DOING SOMETHING TO HELP HIM RAISE SOME MONEY TO HELP PAY WITH SOME OF THE EXPENSES FOR HIM AND HIS FAMILY. ONE THING WE WHERE THINKING ABOUT WAS WE ARE ALL GOING TO THE BAKERSFIELD CAR SHOW THIS SUNDAY THE 26th OF OCTOBER AND IF YOU COULD MAY BE RAISE OR DONATE ANY MONEY WITHIN YOUR CHAPTERS. WE COULD MAY BE ALL GIVE HIM THAT HELP AT THIS SHOW...

THANK YOU FOR ALL YOUR TIME AND ALL AND ANY HELP YOU CAN SEND HIS WAY..
OR IF YOU WISH TO MAIL YOUR DONATION OR CONTRIBUTION YOU CAN SEND IT TO

ROBERTO RAMIREZ 
1554 YIP STREET
FIREBAUGH, CA 93622

__________________________________________________


----------



## themadmexican (Aug 30, 2004)




----------



## kutlass81 (Jan 4, 2008)

WAT IT DO NOK,

WELL I DONT KNOW HOW TO SAY THIS SO IM JUST GONNA TELL IT AS IT COMES OUT. WE HAVE A MEMBER IN OUR FAMILY ROBERTO RAMIREZ (FRESNO) ORANGE NOK AS SUM OF US MAY KNOW HIM. HIS FAMILY JUST RECEIVED SUM BAD NEWS AND HE IS A GOOD FRIEND OF OURS. HE HAS JUST FOUND OUT HIS FATHER WILL BE NEEDING A KIDNEY TRANSPLANT. HE ASKED ME TO GET WITH ALL OF YOU TO MAY BE HELP HIM OUT IN THIS MATTER. NOT ALL OF US CAN JUST GET UP AND SAY HERE I WILL GIVE YOU MY KIDNEY, SO WHAT HE IS ASKING FOR IS ANY HELP YOU CAN SEND HIS WAY. WE THE FRESNO CHAPTER WILL BE DOING SOMETHING TO HELP HIM RAISE SOME MONEY TO HELP PAY WITH SOME OF THE EXPENSES FOR HIM AND HIS FAMILY. ONE THING WE WHERE THINKING ABOUT WAS WE ARE ALL GOING TO THE BAKERSFIELD CAR SHOW THIS SUNDAY THE 26th OF OCTOBER AND IF YOU COULD MAY BE RAISE OR DONATE ANY MONEY WITHIN YOUR CHAPTERS. WE COULD MAY BE ALL GIVE HIM THAT HELP AT THIS SHOW...

AND THIS IS WHAT OUR FRIEND ROBERT "ORANGENOK" HAD TO SAY:

From: ORANGE NOK 
Date: Oct 19, 2008 10:12 PM


DAMN!!! I WISH I WOULD NOT HAVE 2 DO THIS OR WOULD NOT WISH IT ON MY WORST ENEMY. I NEED YOUR HELP. MY DAD IS REALLY SICK AND NOW ITS BAD. HE NEEDS A NEW KIDNEY ASAP!!! DOCTORS TOLD HIM HIS KIDNEYS ARE ONLY WORKING AT A 7% AND NEEDS A TRANSPLANT. I HAVE 3 OTHER BROTHERS THAT ARE GOING TO GET TESTED AND SEE IF WE ARE COMPATABLE WITH HIM TO DONATE ONE OF OUR KIDNEY. HIS INSURANCE COVERS 80% OF THE COST AND WE WILL HAVE TO PAY THE REST. MY DAD IS SCARED AND WORRIED. THIS IS WERE I NEED YOUR HELP AND SUPPORT TO SEE IF YOU CAN HELP ME OUT WITH A DONATION TO COVER THE REST. I WANT TO TAKE TIME RIGHT NOW TO THANK MIGUEL "COVER GIRL" FOR THE GREAT GENEROSITY. HE SAID IF IT CAME DOWN TO IT HE WOULD DONATE HIS KIDNEY 2 MY DAD!!! WHAT A FREIND HUH? SO IF YOU CAN HELP ME OUT I WOULD REALLY APPRECIATE IT.
HE ALSO ASKED ME IF I WOULD EVER SELL ORANGE NOK TO PAY FOR THE SURGERY AND I SAID YES!!!! I CAN BUILD ANOTHER LATER!!!!!

WELL THANKS AGAIN FOR YOUR CONCERN AND HELP. IF YOU GOT ANY QUESTIONS HIT ME UP AT 559-210-2379. THANKS AGAIN.

~ORANGE NOK~

THANK YOU FOR ALL YOUR TIME AND ALL AND ANY HELP YOU CAN SEND HIS WAY..

OR IF YOU WISH TO MAIL YOUR DONATION OR CONTRIBUTION YOU CAN SEND IT TO

ROBERTO RAMIREZ 
1554 YIP STREET
FIREBAUGH, CA 93622


----------



## TINO'G' (Jun 17, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## DOIN_WHAT_I_DO (Jun 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Oct 11 2008, 04:24 PM~11839445
> *ttt
> *



I'M GOIN WITH TORO...MAKE SURE TO BRING THE COCHINO NECKLACE *WINKS*


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOIN_WHAT_I_DO_@Oct 20 2008, 08:38 AM~11916840
> *I'M GOIN WITH TORO...MAKE SURE TO BRING THE COCHINO NECKLACE *WINKS*
> *




:cheesy: :biggrin: u know this GUERITA


----------



## MARIACHI LOCO 53 (Mar 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOIN_WHAT_I_DO_@Oct 20 2008, 07:38 AM~11916840
> *I'M GOIN WITH TORO...MAKE SURE TO BRING THE COCHINO NECKLACE *WINKS*
> *


 :wow: :wow: cant wait!! :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOIN_WHAT_I_DO_@Oct 20 2008, 08:38 AM~11916840
> *I'M GOIN WITH TORO...MAKE SURE TO BRING THE COCHINO NECKLACE *WINKS*
> *


 :scrutinize: :scrutinize: 

SO AM I....


----------



## 51 chevy (Dec 31, 2007)

will be in the house barbecueing some carne asada 6 more days


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Oct 20 2008, 12:05 PM~11918258
> *:cheesy:  :biggrin:  u know this GUERITA
> *


 


make sure to come by the Impalas Magazine booth and say what's up to Miss Sexy Seduction.......


----------



## CROWDS91 (Mar 17, 2007)

counting down the days! what up CARNALES UNIDOS!


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 51 chevy_@Oct 20 2008, 05:40 PM~11922464
> *
> 
> 
> ...


oh.. you know i will visit you guys :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Oct 20 2008, 06:05 PM~11922797
> *
> make sure to come by the Impalas Magazine booth and say what's up to Miss Sexy Seduction.......
> 
> ...


I GOT THE PERFECT SPOT FOR YOUR BOOTH..... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CROWDS91_@Oct 20 2008, 06:46 PM~11923405
> *counting down the days! what up CARNALES UNIDOS!
> *


SUP CHRIS :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CROWDS91 (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Oct 20 2008, 06:38 PM~11924148
> *SUP CHRIS :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


SO I HOPE YOU GUYS GOT A COUPLE BOWLS OF MENUDO READY FOR US!


----------



## MARIACHI LOCO 53 (Mar 12, 2008)

Whats up shod! happend to ur ponies? :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CROWDS91_@Oct 20 2008, 08:04 PM~11924492
> *SO I HOPE YOU GUYS GOT A COUPLE BOWLS OF MENUDO READY FOR US!
> *


I GOT YOU GUYS COVERED CHRIS :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARIACHI LOCO 53_@Oct 20 2008, 08:05 PM~11924514
> *Whats up shod! My cowboys are sorry as shit!! :biggrin:
> *


I KNOW :thumbsup:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

THE WEATHER FOR THE WEEKEND SHOW

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MARIACHI LOCO 53 (Mar 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Oct 20 2008, 07:20 PM~11924726
> *I KNOW :thumbsup:
> *


 :twak: :angry:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARIACHI LOCO 53_@Oct 20 2008, 08:53 PM~11925160
> *:twak:  :angry:
> *


 :dunno: :buttkick:


----------



## gordolw4life (Jan 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Oct 20 2008, 09:01 PM~11925262
> *:dunno:  :buttkick:
> *


HAHA BRONCOS GOT BEAT DOWN TONIGHT :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gordolw4life_@Oct 20 2008, 09:25 PM~11925516
> *HAHA BRONCOS GOT BEAT DOWN TONIGHT :biggrin:
> *


NO MENUDO FOR YOU :angry:


----------



## sangremaya66 (Feb 24, 2008)

cant wait for the show uce kern county will be there 4 sho


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sangremaya66_@Oct 20 2008, 09:37 PM~11925663
> *cant wait for the show uce kern county will be there 4 sho
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CROWDS91 (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Oct 20 2008, 07:39 PM~11924982
> *THE WEATHER FOR THE WEEKEND SHOW
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 51 chevy_@Oct 20 2008, 04:40 PM~11922464
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Does the dj get hookedup.. LOL :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## MARIACHI LOCO 53 (Mar 12, 2008)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Oct 20 2008, 09:33 PM~11925606
> *NO MENUDO FOR YOU :angry:
> *




I called patriots 2 let u score da 1 touchdown :cheesy:


----------



## DOIN_WHAT_I_DO (Jun 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 51 chevy_@Oct 20 2008, 05:40 PM~11922464
> *
> 
> 
> ...



OOOH HOOK IT UP..IMA COMIN ALL THE WAY FROM NORCAL AND IMA BE STARVIN MARVIN


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Oct 21 2008, 02:20 PM~11931420
> *I called patriots 2 let u score da 1 touchdown  :cheesy:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## MARIACHI LOCO 53 (Mar 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Oct 21 2008, 03:06 PM~11932457
> *:uh:
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARIACHI LOCO 53_@Oct 21 2008, 04:08 PM~11932473
> *:0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :twak:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by alexg1200_@Oct 21 2008, 09:20 AM~11928479
> *Does the dj get hookedup.. LOL  :wave:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 cip will hook you up :cheesy:


----------



## gordolw4life (Jan 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Oct 20 2008, 09:33 PM~11925606
> *NO MENUDO FOR YOU :angry:
> *


that's fuck up  not my fault broncos got beat down


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gordolw4life_@Oct 21 2008, 05:09 PM~11933053
> *that's fuck up   not my fault broncos got beat down
> *


oh it is :guns: :guns: :buttkick:


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

can we change the show to three weeks from now ????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

can you put up the cat. list for the show


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Oct 21 2008, 08:32 PM~11935491
> *can you put up the cat. list for the show
> *


SWEEPSTAKES AND CATEGORY LISTINGS

SWEEPSTAKES
Best Car
Best Truck
Best Bomb Car
Best Bomb Truck
1st $400/Sweepstakes Cup
2nd Sweepstakes Cup
Best Motorcycle
1st only-$200/Plaque
Best Bike Overall
1st only-$100/Plaque
CARNALES UNIDOS CC Excellence Award
1st only
Specialty Awards
Car
Candy
Mural
Multi-color
Engine
Undercarriage
Interior
Hydraulics/Air
Participation
Truck
Candy
Mural
Multi-color
Engine
Undercarriage
Interior
Hydraulics/Air
Participation
Best Club Display

CATEGORIES (1st, 2nd, 3rd place)
1930-1949 Car
Original, Street
1950-1959 Car
Original, Street, Mild
1960-1969 Car
Original, Street, Mild, Semi
1970-1989 Car
Street, Mild, Semi
1990-2008 Car
Street, Mild
Convertibles 1964 and Below
Convertibles 1965-1979
Luxury Cars
Street, Mild
Compact/Import
Street, Mild
Low Rods
Street
Special Interest
1969 and Below Truck
Original, Street, Mild
1970-1989 Truck
Street, Mild
1990-1999 Truck
Street, Mild
2000 and Up Truck
Street, Mild, Wild
SUV
Mild, Semi
Mini Trucks
Street, Mild
El Caminos/Rancheros 1st, 2nd, 3rd
Motorcycles-(Harleys/Domestic)
Motorcycles-(Import)

We updated a couple of the Cetegories:

1960-1964 Car (Original, Street, Mild, Semi)
1965-1969 Car (Original, Street, Mild)

Added:
Luxury Sport
Dubs
PT Cruisers 

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cherry 64 (Jul 31, 2007)

WHATS UP CARNALES,THANKS FOR THE INVITE TO YOUR SHOW,SORRY THAT I CANT MAKE IT ,I HAVE A PHOTO SHOOT WITH STREETLOW ,BUT GOOD LUCK TO EVERYONE AND HAVE FUN TRINO


----------



## PANIC-5150 (Feb 8, 2008)

X2 I CANT MAKE IT TO THIS SHOW, I JUST SOLD DA TOWN CAR AND MEETING HOMIE HALF WAY TAKE LOTS OF PICS BROTHERS HEARD THIS SHOW GONNA B OFF DA HOOK


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

:0


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

getting closerrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr hno: hno: :biggrin:


----------



## MARIACHI LOCO 53 (Mar 12, 2008)

:0 :0 ANYONE NEED ENGRAVING ON GLASS , NOW TAKING ORDERS! :biggrin:


----------



## 82fleet (Nov 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARIACHI LOCO 53_@Oct 22 2008, 02:01 PM~11941740
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  SUP HOMIES,THAT LOOKS NICE HOW MUCH :biggrin:


----------



## rahjmh2 (Feb 22, 2006)

559 will be in the house


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rahjmh2_@Oct 22 2008, 05:21 PM~11944066
> *559 will be in the house
> 
> 
> ...


see ya there


----------



## groupebks (Jul 1, 2005)

whats up MARIACHI LOCO 53


----------



## gordolw4life (Jan 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Oct 21 2008, 05:11 PM~11933066
> *oh it is :guns:  :guns:  :buttkick:
> *


THIS IS WHAT THE PATRIOTS DID TO THE BRONCOS 
:buttkick: KICKED YOUR YOUR ASS SHOD :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MARIACHI LOCO 53 (Mar 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by groupebks_@Oct 22 2008, 06:58 PM~11946174
> *whats up MARIACHI LOCO 53
> *


what up loc! U ready for Sunday?


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gordolw4life_@Oct 22 2008, 08:10 PM~11946352
> *THIS IS WHAT I DID TO MY BOYFRIEND :cheesy:
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


:uh: :uh:


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Oct 21 2008, 10:16 PM~11935987
> *SWEEPSTAKES AND CATEGORY LISTINGS
> 
> SWEEPSTAKES
> ...



hey bro, i think i saw on here before it had a scion class or a mini suv class?

i had a scion club that comes to my shop ask me about it i told them i would ask you and let them know for sure?


let me know thankz


atoMIC 

c u there......


thankz

import iLLusions 

dta customz


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DTA97_@Oct 22 2008, 10:06 PM~11947849
> *hey bro, i think i saw on here before it had a scion class or a mini suv class?
> 
> i had a scion club that comes to my shop ask me about it i told them i would ask you and let them know for sure?
> ...


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

just a few more days..............................................


----------



## SWIFT-CTS (May 2, 2007)

SWIFT CC will be attending this show :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## MARIACHI LOCO 53 (Mar 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWIFT-CTS_@Oct 23 2008, 07:35 AM~11950406
> *SWIFT CC will be attending this show  :biggrin:    :thumbsup:
> *


  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: SEE YOU ALL THERE!! :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

:0 :0


----------



## groupebks (Jul 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARIACHI LOCO 53_@Oct 22 2008, 08:29 PM~11946625
> *what up loc! U ready for Sunday?
> *



hells yea lol whats all cracken on that end the weather is going to be good :yessad: :yessad: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MARIACHI LOCO 53 (Mar 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by groupebks_@Oct 23 2008, 09:33 AM~11951525
> *hells yea lol whats all cracken on that end the weather is going to be good  :yessad:  :yessad:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


ANY ONE FROM YOUR OTHER CHAPTERS COMING DOWN?


----------



## gorGEOus94 (Sep 27, 2006)

Just a couple more day fellas!! :thumbsup:


----------



## MARIACHI LOCO 53 (Mar 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gorGEOus94_@Oct 23 2008, 10:20 AM~11952036
> *Just a couple more day fellas!! :thumbsup:
> *


 hno: hno:


----------



## MARIACHI LOCO 53 (Mar 12, 2008)

TTT :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

*JAGSTER *will be there  for all your car clubs plaques n more


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Oct 23 2008, 02:35 PM~11954171
> *JAGSTER will be there    for all your car clubs plaques n more
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

Harvey called and this morning and asked if I was ready? Come on now what you THINK? Nice weather ,nice food, nice cars... Thats a perfect day if you ask me.. Just wish my car was ready. :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by alexg1200_@Oct 23 2008, 05:20 PM~11955776
> *Harvey called and this morning and asked if I was ready?  Come on now what you THINK? Nice weather ,nice food, nice cars... Thats a perfect day if you ask me.. Just wish my car was ready.  :biggrin:
> *


and kick it with me all day :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Oct 23 2008, 05:02 PM~11956125
> *and kick it with me all day :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


THAT SUCKS!!!   



 :biggrin: J/K SHOD, I'LL BE COMING THREW ON SUN.


----------



## 51 chevy (Dec 31, 2007)

what are the categories for the kids bike?


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Oct 23 2008, 06:08 PM~11956170
> *THAT SUCKS!!!
> :biggrin: J/K SHOD, I'LL BE COMING THREW ON SUN.
> *


 :banghead: :banghead: 

ANY WORD ON SAT.?


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Oct 23 2008, 05:16 PM~11955729
> *:scrutinize:
> *




:biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARIACHI LOCO 53_@Oct 22 2008, 02:01 PM~11941740
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin: 


wut's the add 2 the fairgrounds?


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Oct 23 2008, 09:26 PM~11958390
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> wut's the add 2 the fairgrounds?
> *


map & address
address


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Oct 23 2008, 10:06 PM~11958830
> *map & address
> address
> 
> *



muchas gracias i need to mapquested from La 2 Bakers :biggrin:


----------



## groupebks (Jul 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARIACHI LOCO 53_@Oct 23 2008, 10:55 AM~11951737
> *ANY ONE FROM YOUR OTHER CHAPTERS COMING DOWN?
> *



riv i think and oc and ie are just coming down


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

ttt


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Oct 24 2008, 03:13 AM~11959927
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Sounds like a bunch of gordas gonna be cut up and served as menudo in the morning.. LOL


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Oct 24 2008, 04:13 AM~11959927
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## cybercholo (Aug 9, 2005)

Try calling the number on the flier. How much for a vendor booth?


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by alexg1200_@Oct 24 2008, 09:24 AM~11961159
> *Sounds like a bunch of gordas gonna be cut up and served as menudo in the morning.. LOL
> *


toro is going to get mad!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cybercholo_@Oct 24 2008, 12:34 PM~11963535
> *Try calling the number on the flier. How much for a vendor booth?
> *


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Oct 24 2008, 12:56 PM~11963743
> *toro is going to get mad!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :0 :0 

is that at the airport scoob? :uh: :cheesy:


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

BRING YOUR CANAPY,,,ITS GOING TO BE WARM :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

*Big day tomorrow...!!!*:thumbsup: :thumbsup: 


























*Dippin' picnic is gonna be a good one....!* :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 51 chevy (Dec 31, 2007)

car is all cleaned up kids bike is in back seat and were ready to go we will meet at carls jr on ming around 8 then head to the show see yah guys there


----------



## CROWDS91 (Mar 17, 2007)

where loading up see you guys tomm! :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CROWDS91_@Oct 25 2008, 08:09 PM~11973183
> *where loading up see you guys tomm! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## MARIACHI LOCO 53 (Mar 12, 2008)

almost show time !! Bad ass mf cars there already!! Looks like it's going to be a great one! :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARIACHI LOCO 53_@Oct 26 2008, 04:23 AM~11974847
> *almost show time !! Bad ass mf cars there already!! Looks like it's going to be a great one! :biggrin:
> *


 :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## Hellraizer (Oct 10, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

:thumbsup: GOOD TURN OUT!


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)




----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

JUST GOT HOME, I GOTTA SAY THE TURN OUT WAS CRAZY!!!


----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)

Today At The Carnales Unidos Car Show In Bakersfield Lots Of Pics


----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)

Ables Son Got His trophie For Him


----------



## diamondgirl7 (Sep 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Oct 26 2008, 05:44 PM~11977980
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 thanks for the post of my ride, and the other pics to. diamond girl representing the 559 and 5150 custom car club.


----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Oct 26 2008, 04:44 PM~11977980
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave: :thumbsup: uffin: NICE PICS MONEY I TAKE IT U CAME BACK EARLY TO GO TO THE SHOW


----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by diamondgirl7_@Oct 26 2008, 09:45 PM~11980833
> *thanks for the post of my ride, and the other pics to. diamond girl representing the 559 and 5150 custom car club.
> *


LEANN U CAR LOOKS TIGHT WITH THOSE WHITE WALL
:thumbsup:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cook1970_@Oct 26 2008, 10:02 PM~11980963
> *:wave:  :thumbsup:  uffin: NICE PICS MONEY I TAKE IT U CAME BACK EARLY TO GO TO THE SHOW
> *


 Nah cook I never left. Decided to go next week. You know!


----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Oct 26 2008, 10:10 PM~11981031
> *Nah cook I never left. Decided to go next week. You know!
> *


I SEE A LOT OF TIERRA ON THE FLOOR WHERE WAS THE SHOW AT.....


----------



## ls1mastermind (Jul 1, 2007)

just got home, had fun took 3rd in my class......thanks for throwing a great show!


----------



## CROWDS91 (Mar 17, 2007)

just got home want to thank CARNALES UNIDOS for the hospitality and for throwing a great show for a good cause!


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CROWDS91_@Oct 26 2008, 11:49 PM~11981303
> *just got home want to thank CARNALES UNIDOS for the hospitality and for throwing a great show for a good cause!
> *


 x2 i want to say thanks to Carbales Unidos CC for throwing a great show. lots of rides there i had a blast thank you all



thanks bigshod and nice meeting you.


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)




----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

gre8t show congrats to everyone out there


atomic 

import iLLusions 


dta customz


----------



## NATIVE MONEY (Dec 20, 2004)

nice show...............


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

wish i could have made it! looks like it was a great turnout! :biggrin:


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

Nice turnout :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

THANKSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS

CARNALES UNIDOS 4 a great show  and thanks Big Shod for the menudo :biggrin:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

AND THANKS TO THE BALTIMORE RAVENS


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

Great show Carnales you guys did it the way is should be. Fun for the family and a the weather couldnt have been any better. Look forward to next year. Glad that I could be a part of the event.


----------



## rahjmh2 (Feb 22, 2006)




----------



## rahjmh2 (Feb 22, 2006)




----------



## rahjmh2 (Feb 22, 2006)




----------



## rahjmh2 (Feb 22, 2006)




----------



## rahjmh2 (Feb 22, 2006)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## straight clownin (Jun 2, 2008)

who won the hopppp.... :biggrin:


----------



## rahjmh2 (Feb 22, 2006)




----------



## rahjmh2 (Feb 22, 2006)




----------



## rahjmh2 (Feb 22, 2006)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

who won best murals? a lot rides out there with murals


----------



## rahjmh2 (Feb 22, 2006)




----------



## rahjmh2 (Feb 22, 2006)




----------



## DOIN_WHAT_I_DO (Jun 26, 2008)

IT WAS NICE MEETING ALL THE COOL PEEPS FROM BAKERS...HERE'S SUM OF THE FLIKKS I TOOK


MAKING A BEER STOP ON THE WAY TO BAKERS








****








****








****








****








****


----------



## DOIN_WHAT_I_DO (Jun 26, 2008)

****








****








****









****


----------



## El Lechero (Jan 11, 2008)

Latin World Was In The House.


----------



## alberto (Jan 2, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: good show


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

pic of the hopp??????????????????????????????


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

* THE CARNALES UNIDOS C.C. FAMILY

Would like to thank everyone that supported the show this year from Car,Truck and motorcycle Clubs and also to All the solo riders. Everyone was rollin deep. As for me it was cool meeting new people local and out of towner's, I would personally like to thank you for making this show a success. It was all for a good cause, so I thank you again...  *


:wow:


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

thanks shod and the bakers chapter you guys did a great job.


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STEP UR GAME UP_@Oct 27 2008, 03:40 PM~11986695
> *pic of the hopp??????????????????????????????
> *


show was off the chain!!!!!! the hop wasnt that great maybe if the pots were bigger more hoppers would have showed but all in all show was great had a good time!!!


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by B DOG_@Oct 27 2008, 04:40 PM~11987253
> *thanks shod and the bakers chapter you guys did a great job.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El Lechero_@Oct 27 2008, 02:19 PM~11985887
> *Latin World Was In The House.
> 
> 
> ...


DAM U GUYS SHOWED DEEP! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El Lechero_@Oct 27 2008, 02:19 PM~11985887
> *<span style='colorrange'>LATIN WORLD FOR YOUR SUPPORT :biggrin: :biggrin: *


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by diamondgirl7_@Oct 26 2008, 09:45 PM~11980833
> *thanks for the post of my ride, and the other pics to. diamond girl representing the 559 and 5150 custom car club.
> *


NICE TIRES, THANKS FOR THEM TACOS


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

Im sorry we didnt bring more cars but next year we are bringing the rest of our chapters nok nok from north to south >>>>>>>>>>>>>>BAD ASS SHOW WE NEED THIS IN BAKERS TO THE FULLEST any of my homeboy that are going to be in vegas this weeken hit me up SEMA


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

*On behalf of the LATIN WORLD C.C. FAMILY we would like to thank Carnales Unidos C.C. for all their hospitality and for putting on the best show bakersfield has to offer... me and my latin world brothers and sisters had a great time and will support any event your club will put on in the future, A big thankyou to the godfather of lowriding Mr Harvey Reyes and staff for organizing this awesome event... 
see all you guys in the 2009 season.... * :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 



*p.s. Shod im still waiting for my menudo cabron.....! lol * :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Oct 27 2008, 06:56 PM~11988892
> *DAM U GUYS SHOWED DEEP! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


*
thanks bro..! home town show we had to represent... wish all my members could have attended..!* :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cook1970_@Oct 26 2008, 10:08 PM~11981011
> *LEANN U CAR LOOKS TIGHT WITH THOSE WHITE WALL
> :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Oct 27 2008, 07:57 PM~11989679
> *Im sorry we didnt bring more cars but next year we are bringing the rest of our chapters nok nok from north to south >>>>>>>>>>>>>>BAD ASS SHOW WE NEED THIS IN BAKERS TO THE FULLEST any of my homeboy that are going to be in vegas this weeken hit me up SEMA
> *


*THANK YOU NOK (NORTH & SOUTH)FOR YOUR SUPPORT....*


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ls1mastermind_@Oct 26 2008, 10:26 PM~11981138
> *just got home, had fun took 3rd in my class......thanks for throwing a great show!
> *


*MASTERMINDS CC*. CONGRATS ON THE WIN, AND THANK YOU AGAIN FOR COMING TO THE SHOW :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Oct 27 2008, 08:26 AM~11983006
> *THANKSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS
> 
> CARNALES UNIDOS 4 a great show   and thanks Big Shod for the menudo  :biggrin:
> *


 :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

EVERY YEAR MY BROTHA :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cherry 64 (Jul 31, 2007)

THANKS FOR THE HOSPITALITY HARVEY AND ALL THE CARNALES UNIDOS, I HAD A GREAT TIME AT YOUR SHOW SEE U AROUND,THANKS AGAIN,TRINO


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cherry 64_@Oct 27 2008, 08:28 PM~11990071
> *THANKS FOR THE HOSPITALITY HARVEY AND ALL THE CARNALES UNIDOS, I HAD A GREAT TIME AT YOUR SHOW SEE U AROUND,THANKS AGAIN,TRINO
> *


THANK YOU TRINO FOR MAKING THE TRIP


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Oct 27 2008, 08:16 PM~11989900
> *:scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> EVERY YEAR MY BROTHA :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## ls1mastermind (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Oct 27 2008, 08:14 PM~11989883
> *MASTERMINDS CC. CONGRATS ON THE WIN, AND THANK YOU AGAIN FOR COMING TO THE SHOW :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


your welcome we'll be there next year too and any other events you guys throw 
we'll be there!


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ls1mastermind_@Oct 28 2008, 03:20 AM~11992425
> *your welcome we'll be there next year too and any other events you guys throw
> we'll be there!
> *


sounds good :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Oct 27 2008, 04:35 PM~11987178
> *Good Show this Year. Every Year your show gets Bigger and Bigger. Here are some pics of my friends truck that was lifted here at Pro Hopper....</span>
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TEAM PRO HOPPER_@Oct 28 2008, 10:45 AM~11994931
> *
> Good Show this Year. Every Year your show gets Bigger and Bigger. Here are some pics of my friends truck that was lifted here at Pro Hopper....
> 
> ...




nice truck :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SWIFT-CTS (May 2, 2007)

Good Show Fellas , Had a great time  :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## 80 CUTT DOGG (Oct 27, 2008)

Latin World Was In The House.


----------



## HOODRCH (Mar 29, 2006)

hey tight show fellas


----------



## MARIACHI LOCO 53 (Mar 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Oct 27 2008, 03:35 PM~11987178
> * THE CARNALES UNIDOS C.C. FAMILY
> 
> Would like to thank everyone that supported the show this year from Car,Truck and motorcycle Clubs and also to All the solo riders. Everyone was rollin deep. As for me it was cool meeting new people local and out of towner's, I would personally like to thank you for making this show a success. It was all for a good cause, so I thank you again...
> ...


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

There's gotta be more pics then this?


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIFT-CTS_@Oct 28 2008, 12:06 PM~11995552
> *Good Show Fellas , Had a great time    :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS SWIFT FOR COMING THROUGH ...YOU GUYS ROLL DEEP!!!!!

THANKS AGAIN :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## gordolw4life (Jan 3, 2008)

THANK'S CARNALES FOR A GREAT SHOW. LATIN WORLD PUT IT DOWN DON'T NEED TO SAY NO MORE :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gordolw4life_@Oct 28 2008, 05:26 PM~11998675
> *THANK'S CARNALES FOR A GREAT SHOW. LATIN WORLD PUT IT DOWN DON'T NEED TO SAY NO MORE :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

here are the pics I took

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=438797


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Oct 28 2008, 06:21 PM~11999264
> *here are the pics I took
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=438797
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## gordolw4life (Jan 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Oct 27 2008, 07:21 PM~11989140
> *THANK YOU LATIN WORLD FOR YOUR SUPPORT :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


ALWAYS,ANYTIME,ANYWHERE


----------



## sangremaya66 (Feb 24, 2008)

THANKS CARNALES WE HAD A GOOD TIME!!!!!UCE KERN COUNTY


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sangremaya66_@Oct 28 2008, 09:56 PM~12001871
> *THANKS CARNALES WE HAD A GOOD TIME!!!!!UCE KERN COUNTY
> *


UCE C.C.[/b]


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

no hopp pic that sucks


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd (Jun 26, 2002)

I had a good time at the show, got 3rd place in my class. Didnt walk around much, just kicked back with the homies and bbq-ed and got my drink on. 

I have only one some what gripe, when the judge came around , and look at my bucket, he just glanced at my settup with no reaction. I have been building this settup now for quite afew months. Too I have a topic in the Hydraulics forum that show my time putting this together. This was its bust out show, and had guys come threw and liked the Old School theme. 

When the judge walked right by it , I asked him if he liked it? He said to me
( Its just a 2 pump settup) I told him you cant get this out of a box anymore. Then he looked again. I wonder how much did he know , 
too if he would have notice if I had my Pesco stuff back there, if he would know what that was.


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by edmunds costoms hyd_@Oct 28 2008, 11:30 PM~12002580
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

SO I TAKE IT THIS WAS A BETTER SHOW THAN THE LOWRIDER NATIONALS?


----------



## MARIACHI LOCO 53 (Mar 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kandylac_@Oct 29 2008, 06:07 AM~12003843
> *SO I TAKE IT THIS WAS A BETTER SHOW THAN THE LOWRIDER NATIONALS?
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kandylac_@Oct 29 2008, 07:07 AM~12003843
> *SO I TAKE IT THIS WAS A BETTER SHOW THAN THE LOWRIDER NATIONALS?
> *




fuck yeahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## MARIACHI LOCO 53 (Mar 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Oct 29 2008, 07:27 AM~12004385
> *fuck yeahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## ls1mastermind (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kandylac_@Oct 29 2008, 07:07 AM~12003843
> *SO I TAKE IT THIS WAS A BETTER SHOW THAN THE LOWRIDER NATIONALS?
> *


hell ya always has and always will!


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kandylac_@Oct 29 2008, 07:07 AM~12003843
> *SO I TAKE IT THIS WAS A BETTER SHOW THAN THE LOWRIDER NATIONALS?
> *




who is lowrider nationals? :biggrin:


----------



## MARIACHI LOCO 53 (Mar 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Oct 29 2008, 10:07 AM~12005973
> *who is lowrider nationals?  :biggrin:
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARIACHI LOCO 53_@Oct 29 2008, 11:27 AM~12006145
> *:dunno:
> *



on yeah da fuckers da made me pay 2x n call me da they will send me my money n never got it :angry: :angry:  FUCK THEM RATEROS :angry:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Oct 29 2008, 11:33 AM~12006182
> *on yeah da fuckers da made me pay 2x n call me da they will send me my money n never got it  :angry:  :angry:   FUCK THEM RATEROS  :angry:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigshod+Oct 29 2008, 11:42 AM~12006248-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




just venting out :biggrin: but is true


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ls1mastermind_@Oct 29 2008, 11:00 AM~12005907
> *hell ya always has and always will!
> *


 :0 :0 :0 i agree with you :biggrin:


----------



## gordolw4life (Jan 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kandylac_@Oct 29 2008, 07:07 AM~12003843
> *SO I TAKE IT THIS WAS A BETTER SHOW THAN THE LOWRIDER NATIONALS?
> *


FUCK THE NATIONALS ALL ABOUT THE CARNALES SHOW,AND THE LATIN WORLD PICNIC, CAN'T FORGET ABOUT THE BEACH PARK NATIONALS THAT WAS A GOOD DAY


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gordolw4life_@Oct 29 2008, 04:20 PM~12008641
> *FUCK THE NATIONALS ALL ABOUT THE CARNALES SHOW,AND THE LATIN WORLD PICNIC, CAN'T FORGET ABOUT THE BEACH PARK NATIONALS THAT WAS A GOOD DAY
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

goodtimes :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gordolw4life_@Oct 29 2008, 04:20 PM~12008641
> *FUCK THE NATIONALS ALL ABOUT THE CARNALES SHOW,AND THE LATIN WORLD PICNIC, CAN'T FORGET ABOUT THE BEACH PARK NATIONALS THAT WAS A GOOD DAY
> *




be carefull cuz they are BigShod's friends, he gets mad when we say the true bout them rateros :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Oct 29 2008, 04:47 PM~12008879
> *be carefull cuz they are BigShod's friends, he gets mad when we say the true bout them rateros  :biggrin:
> *


*I MET THEM AT YOUR HOUSE :uh: *


----------



## 51 chevy (Dec 31, 2007)

classic dreams would like to thank the carnales unidos for throwing a great show alot of cars see you next year at your show


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 51 chevy_@Oct 29 2008, 06:26 PM~12009750
> *classic dreams would like to thank the carnales unidos for throwing a great show alot of cars see you next year at your show
> *


YOU GUYS HAD THE LINE-UP :biggrin: LOOKING REAL GOOD ..TIL YOUR SHOW SEE YA THEN :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TINO'G' (Jun 17, 2007)

Here are some of my pics..........


----------



## TINO'G' (Jun 17, 2007)




----------



## TINO'G' (Jun 17, 2007)




----------



## TINO'G' (Jun 17, 2007)




----------



## TINO'G' (Jun 17, 2007)




----------



## TINO'G' (Jun 17, 2007)




----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

good pix tino :cheesy:


----------



## TINO'G' (Jun 17, 2007)

The Carnales Unidos cc line up :biggrin:


----------



## TINO'G' (Jun 17, 2007)




----------



## TINO'G' (Jun 17, 2007)




----------



## TINO'G' (Jun 17, 2007)




----------



## TINO'G' (Jun 17, 2007)

end of the line ....


----------



## TINO'G' (Jun 17, 2007)




----------



## TINO'G' (Jun 17, 2007)




----------



## TINO'G' (Jun 17, 2007)




----------



## TINO'G' (Jun 17, 2007)




----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

you guys put on a good show ill be sure to come out again next year nice meeting you guys


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ralph9577_@Oct 30 2008, 01:31 AM~12013081
> *you guys put on a good show ill be sure to come out again next year nice meeting you guys
> *


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Oct 29 2008, 05:04 PM~12009045
> *I MET THEM AT YOUR HOUSE :uh:
> *





:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

ya me chingastes :angry:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

great pics Tino


----------



## TINO'G' (Jun 17, 2007)

It was great being there........ :biggrin: the club got a lot of support from everyone that showed up and kept it a peaceful event.


----------



## MARIACHI LOCO 53 (Mar 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TINO'G'_@Oct 30 2008, 11:47 AM~12016575
> *It was great being there........ :biggrin:  the club got a lot of support from everyone that showed up and kept it a peaceful event.
> *


Whats up Tino!! :wave: good pics bro! :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

wuts up :0


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

Impalas Magazine would like to thank Carnaels Unidos for a bad ass show.....we are there for sure again next year.....

Shod...the menudo was bomb and yes it helped out...heheheh

Harvey...thanks for everything bro....

All the car clubs that attended....thanks for supporting a good cause and making it a success...

The band next to the booth....you guys rock...I had a good time listening and the dj was off the hook too......

For those that gave me a 9 when I fell, I'm gonna do a back flip next time and get a 10 hehehehheheeh.....

look for the show in an upcoming issue of Impalas Magazine....


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Oct 30 2008, 06:54 PM~12019876
> *Impalas Magazine would like to thank Carnaels Unidos for a bad ass show.....we are there for sure again next year.....
> 
> Shod...the menudo was bomb and yes it helped out...heheheh
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Oct 30 2008, 07:57 PM~12019898
> *:0  :0  :0
> *


yup yup...hehehehe....man I got up quick....it was right before trophies started :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Oct 30 2008, 07:40 PM~12020384
> *yup yup...hehehehe....man I got up quick....it was right before trophies started :biggrin:
> *


your crazy.....probably from staring at her tits all day :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Oct 30 2008, 08:47 PM~12020494
> *your crazy.....probably from staring at her tits all day :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


whos???? hehehehehe


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Oct 30 2008, 07:40 PM~12020384
> *yup yup...hehehehe....man I got up quick....it was right before trophies started :biggrin:
> *





any body got pics of this hehehehehehehe



hope u feel better cabron


----------



## gordolw4life (Jan 3, 2008)

TORO FELL NOW THAT WOULD HAVE BEEN FUNNY TO SEE :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

lil rules, pics or didnt happen


----------



## TINO'G' (Jun 17, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Oct 31 2008, 03:23 PM~12028002
> *TTT :biggrin:
> *


 :nicoderm: GOOD TURN OUT SHOD. :thumbsup: LOOKING FORWARD TO NEXT YEARS SHOW. uffin:


----------



## lowridermike (Feb 9, 2007)

wussup shod :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Oct 31 2008, 05:35 PM~12028937
> *:nicoderm:  GOOD TURN OUT SHOD.  :thumbsup:  LOOKING FORWARD TO NEXT YEARS SHOW.  uffin:
> *


sup david....didnt get a chance to talk to you out there. im glad you had a great time...c-ya at the next one :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridermike_@Oct 31 2008, 07:06 PM~12029405
> *wussup shod  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


sup mike.....when is the que happening up north, im only <---> this far away :0


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

Had to work looks like I missed a real good show.


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Nov 1 2008, 02:02 PM~12033941
> *Had to work looks like I missed a real good show.
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :werd: :banghead:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Nov 1 2008, 11:41 PM~12037227
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :werd:  :banghead:
> *


I know I know


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Nov 2 2008, 08:16 AM~12038088
> *I know I know
> *


 :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :nicoderm:


----------



## bigjoe62 (Aug 23, 2007)




----------



## kutlass81 (Jan 4, 2008)




----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

NICE PICS! CARNALES UNIDOS! :0 :cheesy: :yes: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## MARIACHI LOCO 53 (Mar 12, 2008)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## TINO'G' (Jun 17, 2007)

Nice pics Art :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Oct 30 2008, 05:54 PM~12019876
> *Impalas Magazine would like to thank Carnaels Unidos for a bad ass show.....we are there for sure again next year.....
> 
> Shod...the menudo was bomb and yes it helped out...heheheh
> ...




Thanks for the love. Anytime you need a shout out you got it. I should be the one saying thanks for the eye candy. Anytime you need an off the hook dj just shoot me a message. Ill roll with you guys... Ill even bring the ultimate dj rig.. a 2009 Ford Flex with dj setup built inside.... LOL
AG
AG


----------



## groupebks (Jul 1, 2005)

NICE PICTURES MARIACHI LOCO 53 LOVE IT !!!!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MARIACHI LOCO 53_@Nov 6 2008, 10:58 AM~12080060
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## rauls78 (Oct 29, 2008)

RAUL ESTRADA WILL BE THERE REPRESENTING WITH RAIDER NATIONS 78 MONTE, :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MARIACHI LOCO 53 (Mar 12, 2008)

TTT


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

I guess no pics of the hop?


----------



## TylerDurden101 (Nov 12, 2008)

That's right Buddy


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## touchofclasscaddy (Dec 30, 2006)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jul 13 2009, 09:10 PM~14464492
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## L.G. (Jul 15, 2009)




----------

